# Strife in Sokara - A solo game for Brother Shatterstone



## Jarval (Apr 6, 2004)

Marlock City is a place of turmoil.  Even now, four years after the revolt, Protector-General Marlock's men still patrol the streets in large groups.  Due to the Protector-General's growing fear of a counter-revolt, gatherings of more than ten have been banned, unless for matters of state or trade.  The theaters have been closed (with the exception of those in the Lyceums of Aymara) and troubadours now pick their repertoire carefully, as songs that may be construed as royalist have a tendance to be 'unpopular' with the men of the New Sokaran Army.

Yet many hold Grieve Marlock's rule to be an improvement on the old king, Corin VII.  Under his corrupt rule, the streets of Sokar (as the city was know during his reign) were dangerous, with a thieves' guild allowed the run of the city.  Merchants were subjected to 'new taxes' by the city guard, and protection rackets run by the thieves.  Telling one from the other became difficult towards the end...

Or so Brystasia's been told.  Having lived in the city for less than a year, she's seen little and noticed less of the changes in Marlock City itself.  In truth, the far more marked change between the quiet serenity of Forest of Larun and the smelly, noisy bustle of the city have taken most of her attention.  And the city has had to get used to Brystasia.  Within days of arriving at Aymara's lyceum, she had suitors ranging from the beggar's boy to Marloes Marlock's nephew.  All were politely turned away by the temple's gatekeeper, but her more persistent admirers had to be thrown out of the temple complex by some of Brystasia's fellow acolytes.

She's caused quite a stir within the temple itself.  Mutterings of 'destiny' and 'prophecy' have been whispered around the Lyceum ever since Brystasia's arrival, and at least three times she's been introduced to Celebrants who are treated with great reverence, a rare distinction in Aymara's near hierarchy -free church.

With her training now at an end, Brystasia is free to travel as she chooses.  However, after this morning's prayers, she was asked by Mariele (the Celebrant nominally in charge of Marlock City's Lyceum) to meet her in the gardens at noon.

The sun is high in the sky this warm autumn morning, and Brystasia is sat on one of the exquisitely carved stone benches at decorate the Lyceum's garden.  Mariele must be a few minutes late by now, but given that the temple's business often delays her, there seems no call for concern.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Apr 7, 2004)

*Bryastasia Purelove: Half-Nymph/Female (Gestalt:Holy Warrior/Rogue)*

Delicate fingers reach down unable to deny the desire of picking the beautiful violet flower anymore.  The fingers lead to a slender hand, which in turns leads to a graceful arm…  The graceful arm brings the flower up to a refined nose as two perfectly spaced turquoise blue eyes close as Brystasia deeply breathes in the scent of the flower and a fresh reminder of home.

The reminder of home was a mix blessing as while she did not regret coming to the strange and alien city she did indeed my her forest home and to a lesser extent her mother.  The last surprised her as her and her mother did not always see eye to eye and her leaving for the city was one of these cases.

She again breathed deeply, a small content smile formed on her graceful face, as happier thoughts of home invaded her mind and she decided to lay upon her back and look skyward.  

As she laid upon the cool stone bench, as the warm autumn sun had still not quite warmed its cold heart, she looked skyward and imagined with the help of the sweet smell of the garden that she was home.  It was a fun game she liked to play while in the garden, as it was one of few places in the city that allowed her to pretend she was home.  

Brystasia smiles as the warm autumn sunlight fills her lithe body, covered in a simple dress that was a recent gift, in a warmth that was both soothing and pleasurable.  Her mind drifted over the last year as she silently listened for the telltale noises of Mariele approach.  As she reflected she realize just how quickly the last year had gone and how she still felt unprepared for the civilized world around her but she quickly stifled the thought as she hear the sound of someone approach.  

She quickly sat up and brushed the dirt from her dress and as she smiled and turned to face the noise she quickly wrapped the violet flower in her hair, as she didn’t want its beautiful to go wasted.


----------



## Jarval (Apr 7, 2004)

The sound of footsteps on the granite paving stones of the path leading from the Lyceums' main building alerts Brystasia to Mariele's approach.

While not a great beauty like Brystasia, Mariele has a quiet presence that draws every eye to her, and can bring rowdy taverns to silence when she speaks.  The Celebrant is dressed in the long crimson and white robes common to all of her order, and has her light brown hair trimmed in a short style uncommon in a Sokaran woman.  She smiles as she approaches the bench, taking a seat beside Brystasia.

"Hello sister, I'm sorry I'm late.  Agmar's new production is taking longer to rehearse than we expected, and the heavens only know how many more craftsmen we're going to have to hire to have the refitting of the stage finished in time."  She folds her robes more comfortably across her legs as she speaks, settling herself comfortably on the bench.

"Anyway, I didn't ask to speak with you so I could tell you about all that.  The Morwynites have a problem, and they feel that one of Aymara's own should be present to assist them.  Since you've only recently finished your training, I was hoping that you might be able to help them.  Assuming you have no other matter than requires your attention?"


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Apr 8, 2004)

*Bryastasia Purelove: Half-Nymph/Female (Gestalt:Holy Warrior/Rogue)*

Brystasia listening understandingly as Mariele tells her of her day and her smiles show pure gratitude at being selected as Mariele tells her the news, “No, fairest sister, I have nothing pending at all and I would consider it an honor to help out Morwynites.  If you don’t mind me asking do we know how we can assist them?


----------



## Jarval (Apr 8, 2004)

"I have been told that they are troubled by two recent deaths.  Both bodies were found close to the Compass... that's one of the old theaters, but it's been closed for nearly three years... and both had been partially eaten."  A look of disgust crosses Mariele's face as she says this.

"They fear that some fell creature has taken up residence in the Compass, and the... marks found on the bodies lead them to believe it to be undead.  They wish to root it out and destroy it, but would have one of Aymara's faithful join them.  I think they perceive the theaters as our territory to some degree, and want our approval in their venture.

"I know this may be a less than pleasant task I have presented to you, but I believe that you are well skilled to overcome whatever challenges may confront you.  All those who trained you, or trained with you have spoken that you have talents of one who has served our Lady for several times your single year of tutelage.  I have no doubt you will be a valued addition to the Morwynite group, if you still wish to accept their request."


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Apr 8, 2004)

*Bryastasia Purelove: Half-Nymph/Female (Gestalt:Holy Warrior/Rogue)*

With a saddened look but a voice of resolve Brystasia replies, “Fairest sister, there is no need to be concern over the possible unpleasantness of the task.  The task must simply be done before tragedy can strike again and I graciously accept their request.”

The decision made Brystasia gives a small smile, “I thank you for your vote confidence and I promises I will not let you down, fairest sister.”


----------



## Jarval (Apr 8, 2004)

"Brystasia, I have nothing but confidence in you."   Mariele matches Brystasia's smile with one of her own.  

"Now, I'd better introduce you to the Morwynites who brought this news to me.  I told them to wait in the auditorium while I discussed this with you."  She stands and starts back towards the Lyceum's main building as she talks.  "They are the two who are making this investigation, and seem like a capable pair.  I know the Faithful Brother who accompanies the Matriarch a little, and he's a dependable sort, if a little too literal at times.  You know how the Faithful Brothers can be."  She shakes her head in mild amusement.

Stepping into the Lyceum's bright, airy halls is still a small pleasure, even given the year Brystasia's had to familiarise herself with it's interior.  The delicately carved pillars that line the main hall look far too slim to support the great arches of the painted ceiling, but given that the Lyceum is one of Marlock City's older buildings, obviously do their job well.  The main hall and the Grand Theater are thronging with actors and craftsmen, all busy preparing for Agmar Farman's new production.  Mariele leads the way through the crowds with the grace of someone well used to just this environment, making her way up to the mostly empty auditorium.

Sat out of the way of the main throughways of the theater are a young man and woman.  The girl has dark hair and eyes that contrast markedly with the pure white of her priest's robes.  Brystasia guesses the girl to be close to her own age, and notes that her looks would not be out of place among Aymara's clergy.  The young man is a strapping lad, clad in a chain mail shirt covered by a pale blue surcoat, an embroidered wreath of white blossoms prominent at its center.  Unlike his companion, he is blond haired and blue eyed, a look of quiet confidence on his face.

Both rise from their seats as Mariele approaches.  Turning back to Brystasia, Mariele introduces the pair.

"Brystasia, this is Sister of Beneficence Hestia, a matriarch of the healing halls of Morwyn."  The girl curtsies as she is introduced.  "And this is Brother Ged, one of Morwyn's faithful sons."  The blonde man bows swiftly, his chain shirt rustling as he bends.

"Brother, sister, this is fair dame Brystasia, Aesthete of Aymara."  Mariele finishes the introductions simply.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Apr 8, 2004)

*Bryastasia Purelove: Half-Nymph/Female (Gestalt:Holy Warrior/Rogue)*

Brystasia fights the urge to spin around and to catch the splendor that is Lyceum's Hall as they pass through and if it weren’t for the fact that her mind was distracted with the details of the mission she proudly would have.  She studies the Morwynites as they approach them and she realizes that she agrees with Mariele’s assessment of them.

Brystasia gracefully returns the greetings with a curtsy of her own and a serious but subtle smile as she speaks softly to them, “Beneficence sister, faithful son, I thank you both for contacting us and telling us of the situation at hand.  I have volunteered and been given the honor of helping in this noble causes in anyway that I can.  All I’ve been told is that the undead are believed to be involved in this tragic tale…  Do we know anything more than this?”


----------



## Jarval (Apr 8, 2004)

"Um... ah, yes, undead."  Ged says quickly, blushing a faint red as he realises he is staring at Brystasia.  "We've found two dock workers dead, close to the Compass, and I have been informed by the Matriarchs that there are traces of the bodies having been partially consumed by some form of undead creature."

"Our superiors believe that a ghoul may have taken up residence in the theater building or its cellars.  We thought it best to have one of Aymara's clergy with us before we started breaking down stage doors to look for it."  Hestia adds with a grin, raising an eyebrow at Ged's embarrassment.

"Yes, as Matriarch Hestia says, we felt it only courteous to ask for your assistance in this matter."  Ged nods.  "And indeed, we will be most grateful for your help.  The larger our company, the quicker we may dispatch this creature and free its soul."


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Apr 8, 2004)

*Bryastasia Purelove: Half-Nymph/Female (Gestalt:Holy Warrior/Rogue)*

Brystasia didn’t even realize that Geb had been staring at her as she had long grown accustomed to such things after a years worth of training.  She blushed slightly at his own embarrassment and as she concentrated on his words her ever-present smile had an understanding and forgiven quality to it.  Even though the subject they are discussing is of a serious nature Brystasia is unable to stifle a small giggle as she breaks into an enormous grin at Hestia’s actions.

Embarrassed by her own reaction  she gives an apologetic look before she turns serious again, “A ghoul you say?  This is indeed serious and I am honored to be of service.”  She looks quickly in the direction of the living quarters before pulling on the hem of her dress to draw attention to it, “I need to grab my gear as I obviously wouldn’t be much help in this.” 

She gives a subtle but charming smile, “I can see no reason why you couldn’t go with me, but if you would rather wait I can be back in only a few minutes.”


----------



## Jarval (Apr 8, 2004)

"We might as well come along."  Hestia says.  "It's not everyday we get a guided tour of the Lyceum."  Ged stands awkwardly behind his charge, studying the painting wall of the auditorium with forced interest, a hint of red still coloring his cheeks.

"Well, I'll let you get on with your business."  Mariele says.  "I'd better get back down there and supervise things before we have a disaster.  Good luck with your hunting, and Aymara watch over you all."  She nods a farewell to each of the group, then makes her way back down the stairs towards the stage.

"Lead on, then."  Hestia smiles at Brystasia.  "We'll get your equipment, then see what we can do about this phantom of the theater."


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Apr 9, 2004)

*Bryastasia Purelove: Half-Nymph/Female (Gestalt:Holy Warrior/Rogue)*

As Mariele departs Brystasia smiles at her, "And may Aymara watch over you and the play dearest sister."

Turning her glowing smile to Hestia she gives a slightly embarrassed look. “I apologize now as your guide is still awe struck by the Lyceum but when time is on our side I will make sure to get you two a proper tour."

She turns from the others and walks slowly but elegantly through the crowd allowing for her to companions to fallow her with out issues.  As they head down the corridors she points out various objects that she knows more than a little about.  Once through the ground she walks closely to them and it’s obviously to all she quite fond of her new friends and with a pleased smile she takes the time to speak of the closeness that she feels, “If neither of you have issues with being less formal I would be happy to be called me by first name and would love to have the honor to be able to do the same.”

Finally they arrive at her chambers and she invites them in, “Please help yourself to a chair or anything that you need.”  As she picks up her surprising light armor and walks behind privacy wall she giggles at her own thoughts as she continues to address them over it, “and theirs no need to worry about my modesty theses walls are more enough privacy for someone from a forest.”

Sliding the armor over her head she struck with curiosity, “So how long have you too been traveling together?”

As she makes the final to adjustments in her armor she walks over to Ged, who happens to be the closest, and she turns her back exposing a strap or two as she lifts her slivery blonde her from her graceful neck, “If you don’t mind could you adjust that for me?”


----------



## Jarval (Apr 9, 2004)

"Calling me by my name will be fine, Brystasia.  After all, if we use our titles all the time, we'd never get anything useful said."  Hestia says cheerfully.  Ged nods in agreement, following behind the two women as they make their way into Brystasia's chambers.

Hestia takes a seat on one of the chamber's fruitwood chairs while they wait for Brystasia to change.  Ged takes a position beside the door, falling immediately into a guardsman's stance.  Despite Brystasia's assurances not to be concerned about her modesty, Ged none the less turns his back to the privacy wall with a single, slightly flustered, cough.

"I have been Hestia's protector for four months now.  We've both only recently finished the training to become full members of our orders, and in truth, this task of ours will be first time I will have drawn my sword for real combat."

"Oh, you'll do fine Ged.  I've seen how well you handle yourself on the training field, and you dealt with those looters easily enough."  Hestia casually dismisses Ged's concerns.  "Besides, we have Morwyn's strength in this, and what more could we need?"

"Sister, your faith is still a lesson to me.  I doubt too much..."  Ged leaves the rest of his sentence unfinished as he turns to help Brystasia.  Again he coughs nervously, quickly pulling the straps on the armor tight, then stepping back from Brystasia.

"Ah, perhaps we should make a start towards the Compass."  He says quickly, opening the chamber's door and stepping into the hallway outside.

Hestia gets to her feet, winking at Brystasia as she passes her.

"He's just a bit shy.  After all, you are the only nymph the poor boy's ever seen."  She says with quiet mirth.  "He'll get over it once we find this ghoul."


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Apr 9, 2004)

*Bryastasia Purelove: Half-Nymph/Female (Gestalt:Holy Warrior/Rogue)*

Brystasia nods her head in agreement and quickly grabs her weapons and gear, “We have two goddess and are faith in them protecting us…  I imagine we will be fine.”  As Hestia passes her she returns the wink and a small smile as she corrects her, “I’m only a half nymph, my father was human, and to be honest my mother’s beauty puts me to shame but he has nothing to be ashamed of.  Its a natural reaction and one that I'm still adjusting too myself.”

As they make their way out of the Lyceum Brystasia confesses to Geb with an apologetic smile, “I could probably make it their on my own but I’ve spent very little time out of these scared halls so why don’t you lead and I will fallow?”


With a huge friendly grin Brystasia elegantly falls in next to the other woman, “Hestia, this will be my first act in arms also but I heard you two talking about looters.  Do you have time to tell the story now or will it need to wait till later?”


----------



## Jarval (Apr 9, 2004)

"Certainly."  Ged looks cheered by being given a task, and sets off at a brisk pace.  "We're only a short distance away from the Compass anyway.  This temple is very conveniently sited for today's task."

As you make your way out of the Lyceum and through the narrow streets of the dockyard district, Hestia starts to reply to Brystasia's question.

"Really, there isn't much of a tale to tell.  Just under a year ago, the General's troops decided to raid several establishments they thought to be sheltering royalist sympathisers.  They were a little heavy handed, shall we say?"  Her expression speaks volumes of disapproval.  "Anyway, there were riots the following day, and a small band of troublemakers tried to break into our temple's treasury.  Ged was on hand at the time, and managed to 'persuade' them not to take anything.  Needless to say, we've taken steps to better protect ourselves since."

"Here we are."  Ged calls back.

An imposing, if slightly dilapidated building stands in front of the group, a sign hanging over the golden double doors proclaiming it to be The Compass Theater.  It is readily apparent that the building hasn't been used for years, as a small pile of earth sparsely covered by grass leans against one of the doors, the remnants of some long finished building work nearby.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Apr 9, 2004)

*Bryastasia Purelove: Half-Nymph/Female (Gestalt:Holy Warrior/Rogue)*

Brystasia smiles takes on an impressed look as she looks at the faithful son, “Ged, that is simply amazing!  Hopefully, you be so kind as to just as persuasive today as I hate to have missed out on it.”

She gives an more seriously but confused look to Hesita, “Its terribly that anyone would try to harm those whom heal all.”  Frowning she continues, “but I’m afraid that politics are simply beyond me.”

Brystasia shakes off the unpleasant thoughts as she looks upon the massive former theater and she responds to Ged’s statement, “So we are…  Does anyone know why it was abandoned?”

As she pulls out her everburning torch, hoping that Ged has a free hand, she turns to Hestia and gives a smiple nod at Ged and with a small but serious smile address her,  “I offer what protection I can provide to you too Hestia.”

When the others look ready she offers the torch to Ged, “Shall we try the front door?”


----------



## Jarval (Apr 9, 2004)

"Well, I think they were mostly a rabble without a real goal.  Any sign of authority and they would have fled."  Ged replies modestly, beaming with pride at Brystasia's compliment.

"I think Ged had it right.  I doubt there was any real malice behind the attack on our temple, more frustration at the situation of the time."  Hestia adds.  "Still, Ged is being too humble.  We could easily have lost hundreds, if not thousands, of gold that day, a loss which would have sorely effected the healing halls across Sokara.

"I'm sure the politics of our country must be a puzzle to you.  I'll bet life in the forest was a lot simpler than life in Sokar can be."  She finishes with a hint of envy.

"Marlock City, Sister, not Sokar."  Ged corrects her absently.  He pushes at the front door, which refuses to move.  Unslinging his shield from his back, he passes it to Hestia, and puts his shoulder to the door.  Grunting with effort, he slowly inches the chipped door ajar.

"Even before the Protector-General ordered the theaters closed, many had started to loose money.  People tend to care less for the arts when their lives and homes are at risk."  Hestia explains.  "The Compass's owner simply ran out of money.  I think he tried to sell the place at the time, but no-one wanted to buy a building this grand while fighting still ran along the streets.  It's a shame, really.  My father took me here a couple of times when I was younger."

"I think we can get in now."  Ged cuts across Hestia's reminiscence, slightly out of breath.  "Gods, you'd think someone had glued the hinges shut, given how stiff that door is."  Taking his shield back from Hestia, he cautiously moves into the Compass.

"I'll take the torch.  Ged needs both hands for his sword and shield."  Hestia take the enchanted torch from Brystasia, then steps to one side to let her follow Ged.

Stepping into the Compass, Brystasia brushes aside several loose strands of cobweb, dislodged by Ged's entrance.  The floor is covered with a surprisingly thick layer of dust, clearly showing Ged's large footprints.  Gold and silver paint glitters undulled beneath the spider's webs, and several chairs line the lobby.

"This would indeed be a beautiful place if restored."  Ged murmurs quietly, brushing some of the grim from one of the wall's painted panels.

At the far end of the lobby, there is a door in each of the side walls, and a staircase leading up facing the entry.  Other than the occasional skittering sound of mice moving within the walls, the Compass is silent.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Apr 10, 2004)

*Bryastasia Purelove: Half-Nymph/Female (Gestalt:Holy Warrior/Rogue)*

Brystasia grins at the humble Ged as she giggles in agreement with Hestia’s assessment, “I agree.”  She winks and grins wickedly at Hestia as she continues, “Shy and modest, he most have a some flock of girls chasing him.” 

Brystasia looks sad at the discussion of politics, “Lets leave politics be for the time being.” She gives a friendly but apologetic look, “Not that I don’t agree with you two it just seems upsetting to all involved.” 

Her usual smile returns as she thinks about the forest home she loves and misses so much, “There is both good and ill in the forest but nothing can compare to bathing in a cool forest stream.  Maybe if our travels take us in the same direction I can show you just how lovely the forest can be but you still need to be careful as the potential for danger still lurks around.”  She pauses as she considers her words carefully; “Then again I imagine that the same can be said for the city so I imagine the two of you would do well enough.”

As she steps through the doorway she pulls her two swords and move quietly about as she looks reflectively at the room, “Indeed even the grime can not hide this place’s beauty.”  The reflective moment passes as she concentrates on the task at hand, “I can scout ahead if need be, the torch is mostly for your two.  I guess one could say I have my mother’s eyes.”

She waits for their replies before advancing too far, “Do you want to try the doors or stairs first?”


----------



## Jarval (Apr 10, 2004)

"Oh, he does, but he'd never admit it."  Hestia giggles as Ged frowns at her in annoyance.

"And you're right, I should stop talking about politics.  It just gets me irritated.  If we ever get the chance, I'd love to visit your home.  I've only been out of the city twice before, and I've never been into a proper forest."

"Dearest Sister, would you _please_ be quiet for a moment?"  Ged asks in an exasperated tone.  Hestia starts to say something in reply, but thinks better of it, settling for answering Ged's request by sticking her tongue out at the young warrior.  Ged rolls his eyes, shaking his head in tolerant disbelief.

"I must apologise for the Matriarch.  She gets a little excitable at times."  He jokes to Brystasia, before returning to the rather more serious business of the task at hand.

"I have no real preference when it comes to which way we go first, but I think it would be better if we stuck together.  If the ghoul catches one of us alone, it could easily paralyze that person.  If we are together, we can protect each other from such dangers."

"How good is your vision, Brystasia?" Hestia interrupts curiously.  "Can you see in the dark like the dwarves?"


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Apr 10, 2004)

*Bryastasia Purelove: Half-Nymph/Female (Gestalt:Holy Warrior/Rogue)*

Brystasia turned from her searching just in time to see Hestia stick her tongue out.  Brystasia steers in shock for a second before she starts to giggle at her.  She smiles fondly at her two companions, “Theirs no need for either of you too apologize.  Your both well, I’m unsure of the word…” Her thoughts trail of as she searches for the right word.  She frowns unable to find it but it quickly turns into a glowing smile as she continues, “but one does not need to apologize to a friend and I consider you both to be just that.”

She turns back to hallways looking for some sign, “I have no real preference either but I imagine we would have a better chance of hearing something coming down the stairs than if it came out of one of those doors and went out the door.  I agree we should stay together, we face the positively of real danger here but try and listen for something behind us.  I don’t want to live with the knowledge that some poor child died cause we failed them.”

She looks to Hestia with a reassuring smile, “I’m not sure how a dwarf sees the dark but generally speaking I see about twice as well as a human from the same light source.”

She steps forward but allows Gab to take the lead if he wants it, “I say we go through the left door.”









*OOC:*


A big douse of Spot /6, Listen /6, Search /6.  I meant to post it last round, if something catches her eye my actions may change.


----------



## Jarval (Apr 11, 2004)

"I think odd might be the word you're looking for."  Hestia quips, smiling in return to Brystasia.

"Then the left door it is."  Ged ignores Hestia for the moment, taking hold of the door's handle and pulling it open.  This door gives much less resistance than the main entrance, swinging open with a slight creaking.

Stepping into the room beyond, Brystasia finds herself in one of the Compass's auditoriums.  Dozens of short wooden benches are piled together against the wall to her left, and at the far end of the room stands a stage, a red curtain drawn across it.  Like the lobby, this room has a thick layer of dust across the floor, and cobwebs cover most of the vertical surfaces.

As Ged and Hestia follow Brystasia in, the torch's light better illuminates the stage and its curtain.  Looking closely, Brystasia notices a patch at the right-hand edge of the curtain free from webbing and dirt.


(*OoC:* _Key to attached map: B = Brystasia, G = Ged, H = Hestia.  I'm colour coding by speech colour._)


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Apr 11, 2004)

*Bryastasia Purelove: Half-Nymph/Female (Gestalt:Holy Warrior/Rogue)*

Brystasia points to the curtain and the missing filth and whispers quietly into her companions’ ears, “Something, or someone has been in here recently.  Lets spread out, Hestia, stay back and in the middle. Gad, if you would do the honor and take the right side and I'll take the left.”  

Once Brystasia’s companions nod in agreement she turns and moves quietly to the stack of benches before she moves slowly up to the curtain.

Once at curtain, she’ll glance to see if her companions are ready.  When they nod that they are she will use the tip of her sword to move the curtain aside...









*OOC:*


Skill Checks
Move Silently /8*
Listen /8*
Spot /7*
Search /7*

* Includes a +1 bonus from forester.


----------



## Jarval (Apr 11, 2004)

Nodding silently in agreement with Brystasia's plan, Ged mirrors her movement forwards.  Unlike Brystasia's silent progress, his chain shirt jingles slightly with each step he takes.

Both Brystasia and Ged arrive at the curtain simultaneously, Ged shoving aside the curtain with his shield.  Behind, a masterfully painted backdrop of a mountainous landscape hangs on the wall opposite the curtain.  Perhaps of more interest to the two holy warriors are the several sets of footprints in the dust covering the floor, leading to and from the backstage doors to the left and right.

Ged gives Brystasia a questioning look, pointing with his sword to first one door, then the other. 


_(*OoC:* Brystasia's Move Silently check: 8 (skill modifier) + 10 (d20 roll) = 18)_


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Apr 11, 2004)

*Bryastasia Purelove: Half-Nymph/Female (Gestalt:Holy Warrior/Rogue)*

Brystasia lets out a small gasp as the masterfully painted backdrop comes into view but she quickly pulls her eyes away from it with a sheepish and embarrassed smile on her face.  Motioning to Ged to stay where he is she quietly moves over to join him while staying out of the dusty footprints. Giving a small smile as she leans in close so she can  whisper into his ear, “Sorry about that.  Lets try your door first.”

She gives the door a quick once over for traps before she moves out of the way so Ged can open it. 









*OOC:*


Skill Checks
Move Silently /8
Listen /8
Spot /7
Search /7


----------



## Jarval (Apr 11, 2004)

Hestia pushes through at the left edge of the curtain at Brystasia's gasp, a concerned look on her face.  Seeing that everything is alright, she follows after her friend as they make their way over to Ged.

"I wouldn't worry.  I make more noise than that just by walking."  Ged says quietly, tapping a finger into the middle of his surcoat to emphasise his point.

Checking the door quickly, Brystasia can't find any signs of tampering.  The brass door handle is clear of grime, apparently well used quite recently.  Ged steps forward, taking hold of the handle and slowly pulling the door open, revealing a long, narrow hallway.

Like the area behind the curtain, the hallway is marked by several sets of footprints along its length, all leading to the last door at the end of the passage.  There's also a faint smell lingering in the air, although Brystasia can't quite place it.

"Rotting flesh."  Ged says as if reading her thoughts.

"We must be getting close..."  Hestia whispers, holding the _everburning torch_ high.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Apr 11, 2004)

*Bryastasia Purelove: Half-Nymph/Female (Gestalt:Holy Warrior/Rogue)*

Brystasia’s stomach feels queasy as she tries to ignore Ged statement.  She looks and sounds slightly worried as she replies to Hestia, “Indeed we must be close.  Any objections to the last door?”

If there are none Brystasia slowly but gracefully, as she concentrates on the surroundings, leads the small groups of companions down the hallway to the last door and the source of the footprints.

As she checks the door for tampering she speaks softly in prayer, “May Aymara and Morwyn protect as we perform this noble deed.”









*OOC:*


Skill Checks
Move Silently /8
Listen /8
Spot /7
Search /7


----------



## Jarval (Apr 11, 2004)

Ged and Hestia both shake their heads in answer to Brystasia, following after her as she makes her way along the passageway towards the far door.  As she and Ged draw level with the third door along the hallway, Hestia lets out a cry of surprise as the stench of decay rolls down the passage.

Turning back at in alarm, Brystasia and Ged are in time to see what once was a human stagger out of the second doorway, swinging its fist toward Hestia.  In panic she throws herself back away from the undead figure, and the blow intended for her instead hits the wall with a hollow thud, leaving a hairline crack in the plaster work.

"Hestia, get back!"  Ged calls, starting to run back to his charge.


_(*OoC:* Key as before, with U = the undead man.)_


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Apr 11, 2004)

*Bryastasia Purelove: Half-Nymph/Female (Gestalt:Holy Warrior/Rogue)*

Brystasia curses unladylike as she turns in reaction to the others.  She moves as quickly as she can to cover the ground screaming at Ged and hoping he will place himself between Hestia and the foul smelling undead, “Ged, protect her!"

*Additional Notes*
If Brystasia needs to tumble past Ged to make room for herself she will do so.  Also if Ged decides to press the attack over protecting Hestia then Brystasia will place herself between the undead and her.

Of course if she still has an action and she’s in range she will attack using two weapons if at all possible.









*OOC:*


Tumble /7, and darn you got me good on that one…


----------



## Jarval (Apr 12, 2004)

With amazing alacrity, Ged sprints up the passageway and throws himself in between Hestia and the undead man.  The animated corpse, takes an unsteady step towards Ged, and there's a brief glow of sickly green light around it.  Then with a sound of tearing muscle and skin, its jaw distends in a hideous fashion while its teeth sharpen and take on a dull metallic sheen.

Ged brings his shield up to block this attack, but the corpse easily shatters the wood with its bite, tearing a large chunk out of both Ged's chain armour and the holy warrior's arm.  Ged looks in shock at the gaping wound, as Hestia screams in real terror now, the pure white light of Morwyn's power starting to form around her hands.

Despite the stomach-turning scene before her, Crystals tumbles between Ged, the wall and the undead with the grace of an acrobat.  Taking an well-practiced stance, she stabs into the man's rotting body, her thinblade causing what would have been an immediately lethal wound to any living opponent.  However, even given the man's undead state, she's certain that her strike should have done a little more...

Hestia presses her hands to Ged's arm, a desperate plea to Morwyn on her lips.  The light surrounding her hands flows into Ged and down his arm, restoring the ligaments and some of the flesh taken from the limb.


_(*OoC:*  Ged and the undead both rolled a 20 for initiative, with Ged narrowly winning out due to his well honed reflexes.  Despite taking a full total defense action, the undead bit him, dealing 15 points of damage.  Brystasia rolled a 9 on her Tumble check (more than adequate), and an 8 on her attack roll, dealing 9 points of damage.  Hestia healed Ged of 8 points of damage, taking him back from the brink of unconsciousness.)_


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Apr 12, 2004)

*Bryastasia Purelove: Half-Nymph/Female (Gestalt:Holy Warrior/Rogue)*

Brystasia catches the horror of what happened to Ged and the scream of terror from Hestia and she finds herself the lone protector of two.  She silently gives a quick pray to Aymara hoping that the undead monstrosity will bring its foul eyes upon her.  Not wanting to see one another one of her friends injured she pleads with her without taking her eyes from the creature before her, “Hestia stay back!”









*OOC:*


Full round of attacks.


----------



## Jarval (Apr 12, 2004)

Lunging forward, Ged tries to bring his sword to bear against the undead, but flinches in agony as his ruined shield twists against his wounded arm.  The blade goes wide, and Ged falls back a step, keeping Hestia behind him.

The undead seems to have lost interest in Ged however, now turning its attention to Brystasia.  The jaws snap shut again, almost closing around Brystasia's arm.  Even with her nimble dodge, the back of her hand is deeply scored by a protruding fang.

Determined to finish this, Brystasia thrusts with both her blades.  The undead steps to one side to avoid the lightblade, but this movement puts it fully into the path of her thinblade.  It stiffens as Brystasia pulls the blade from its throat, and drops to the wooden floor of the hallway, its distended jaw shrinking back to a normal human form.

Ged collapses back against the plastered wall, sliding to sit on the floor.  He unstraps the splintered remnant of his shield from his arm, tossing it down the hallway.  Hestia kneels at his side, her panic now replaced with deep concern for the holy warrior.

"Gods, what was that thing?"  She asks, her voice breaking as she start to cry.  Ged puts his good arm around her shoulders, silently trying to comfort her.


_(*OoC:*  Ged missed on his attack, rolling a 3.  Brystasia takes 3 points of damage (after DR from her armour) from the almost-bite, and dealt a further 7 to the undead creature, returning it to the more natural state of death.  The map remains as it was last round.)_


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Apr 12, 2004)

*Bryastasia Purelove: Half-Nymph/Female (Gestalt:Holy Warrior/Rogue)*

Brystasia face twists in pain but she gives a small comforting pray as she tires to forget about the wound on her arm.  Feeling ashamed and realizing that Gab is still hurt worse than she is she turns to her companions.

Walking over and kneeling next to Hestia Brystasia makes eyes to eye contact with the beneficent sister.  Speaking in a soothing voice as she wipes the tears from Hestia’s dark eyes with the cleanest part of her tunic, “Hestia, you did fine and where all going to live to the are goddess’s work for another day so please be strong for us.  Me and Gab cannot do this without you and that’s the honest truth.” 

Brystasia lets go of the tunic as she finishes cleaning up the her face with a reassuring smile and a understanding grin she continues, “You can be strong for us, right?”


----------



## Jarval (Apr 12, 2004)

Hestia nods, half-smiling as Brystasia wipes her face with the sleeve of her robe.

"I'm sorry, I've just never seen anything like that... thing before."  She glances fearfully at the fallen corpse, but it shows no sign of further movement.

"In all my training, such a creature was never mentioned to me."  Ged agrees, shifting to a more upright seated position against the wall.

"All Faithful Sons are taught to recognise the forms the undead may take, and if I were to hazard a guess as to the nature of our foe, I would have said it was a zombie."  He explains to Brystasia.  "But never have I heard of anything being able to bite through wood and steel like that."

"Oh Ged, your arm!"  Hestia says, horrified at having forgotten the wound.  She quickly recites a fervent prayer to Morwyn, and again white light flows into Ged's limb, knitting the skin back into an unbroken, unblemished whole.  Relieved to see Ged's arm restored, she looks to Brystasia, spotting the blood dripping from her hand.

"And you're hurt too.  Oh, I am sorry, I should have kept my head.  Do you want me to heal you?"  She asks, mortified by her earlier panic.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Apr 12, 2004)

*Bryastasia Purelove: Half-Nymph/Female (Gestalt:Holy Warrior/Rogue)*

Brystasia nods her head in agreement with Ged but doesn’t comment on the terror they just witnessed as she tries to cheer up Hestia.

Brystasia gives a reassuring smile to Hestia as she lightly brushes her face hoping the touch will help soothe and her tone his firm but also soothing and reassuring, “Hestia, you did just fine you applied your healer’s touch  in the middle of combat.”  She brushes a stray locket of brown hair from the cleric’s eyes, “Honestly. what more could we have asked from you?”

Hoping that by allowing Hestia to heal her that she will bring some comfort to the young lady Brystasia tenderly moves her arm up so that she can see and grasp it easier.  She gives a witty smile and winks at Hestia as she continue to try and lighten her mood, “I guess I’m still to young to have a scar but if you want half my suitors I guess we could let it scar up…”


----------



## Jarval (Apr 13, 2004)

"I suppose."  Hestia replies a little doubtfully to Brystasia's reassurances.  Taking hold of her hand, Hestia invokes another healing spell, filling Brystasia with a pleasant warmth akin to a seat close to a fire on a cold day.

"So it's true what they say, then?  Half of the city pleads their suit with you, while the other half is jealous?"  She teases with a more confident grin.  "Maybe I should have let it scar, just to give the rest of us a chance."

"What should we do now?"  Ged asks, looking slightly uncomfortable at Hestia's words.  "We seem to have dealt with that creature, but I worry that there may be more.  Thanks to Hestia's skill, and our Lady's blessing, I am fully restored, so I advocate that we make a thorough search of the building.  However, if either of you has another suggestion, I am at your disposal."


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Apr 13, 2004)

*Bryastasia Purelove: Half-Nymph/Female (Gestalt:Holy Warrior/Rogue)*

Brystasia grins as Hestia calms down some as she nods her thanks at her healing and she giggles at the joke she hope Hestia would make and she winks as she replies, “You needed scar me to have them as I will simply give you your choice of them as payment.  Deal?” 

Her smile turns to awkward when Hestia’s asks about her suitors are mentioned, “I’m not really sure if that’s true or not most of them fail to make it through Aymara’s doors as my goddess protects me from such things but it’s something that a simple girl from the forest isn’t accustomed too.” 

Brystasia stands up as Ged speaks and a serious look returns, “I agree we should press on as where there is one of those foul beast their could be more.  Shall we try the room that this one came from fisrt?”

She lends Hestia a hand in helping the brown haired girl up, “Do you still have Morwyn’s blessing to heal today?”









*OOC:*


Aka how many spells do you have left?  As a player I can go look but as a character Brystasia doesn't really know.


----------



## Jarval (Apr 24, 2004)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> “I agree we should press on as where there is one of those foul beasts there could be more.  Shall we try the room that this one came from first?”




"That's a sound idea."  Ged says, picking up his sword from the floor.  He flexes his previously wounded arm, and seeming happy with Hestia's healing, makes for the door.

Taking Brystasia's hand, Hestia gets to her feet.

"I still have almost a half of the energy with which Morwyn has entrusted me this day."  She brushes off her robe, covered in dust from where she was kneeling, as she speaks.  "But let us hope I need not use it again..."

Ged kicks the door fully open, looking into the room beyond.

"It's empty."  He says, sounding both relieved and slightly disappointed at the same time.  He steps into the room to give Brystasia and Hestia and unobstructed view.

From the large mirror fixed to one wall, you guess this to have been a dressing room for the Compass' actors.  The smell of rotted flesh is nearly overwhelming in here, the undead having obviously been in here for several days.  Ged holds his sleeve over his nose, pulling a disgusted face at the stench.


_(*OoC:* Hestia's still go 2 of her 5 spell points for the day.)_


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Apr 24, 2004)

*Bryastasia Purelove: Half-Nymph/Female (Gestalt:Holy Warrior/Rogue)*

As Brystasia’s nose wrinkles in disgust as the tainted smell assaults it she forces the gagging feeling back down as she replies, “Lets move on then.  We can search for clues after this room airs out.”

Her face green Brystasia gives Hestia a small apologetic smile as she quickly leaves the room for the reality freshness of the hallway.  

Feeling better after a few deep breaths Brystasia looks towards the previous door, “I have no desire to be surprised on the way out.  Lets take the doors in order.”









*OOC:*


She probably didn’t stay in the room long enough to give a nice spot check and I relative like the idea of her having to get use to the smell of war and death.  

On the map we will go to the room above the last one.


----------



## Jarval (Apr 24, 2004)

"You've got a soldier's mind."  Ged agrees approvingly with Brystasia's suggestion.  Letting Brystasia take the lead this time, he falls into step behind her and Hestia.

The door opens easily, revealing another dressing room.  This one looks untouched since the theater was abandoned, with several small jars of dried out grease paint in a row on the table in front of the mirror.  The gleam of metal catches Brystasia's eye in the torchlight, coming from the floor at the far end of the table.


_(*OoC:* A roll of 17 for Brystasia's Spot check.)_


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Apr 24, 2004)

*Bryastasia Purelove: Half-Nymph/Female (Gestalt:Holy Warrior/Rogue)*

Brystasia doesn’t know which she feels happier about, not finding another undead beast or not having to deal with their stench, “It’s empty but what’s that?” 

She gracefully and carefully walks though the room as she approaching the glinting metal.









*OOC:*


Skill Checks
Search /7*

* Includes a +1 bonus from forester.


----------



## Jarval (Apr 24, 2004)

"What's what?"  Ged asks, trying to look past Hestia.  Brystasia bends down to look at the glittering object.  It's a delicate silver necklace, studded with tiny amethysts in several small flower patterns.

"Ooh, that's nice."  Hestia says, peering round Brystasia's arm.  "I wonder why it was left here?"


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Apr 24, 2004)

*Bryastasia Purelove: Half-Nymph/Female (Gestalt:Holy Warrior/Rogue)*

As Brystasia smiles at the beauty of the necklace as the amethysts sparkly in the torchlight she tries to answers Hestia questions, “I honesty don’t know…”  Her voice trails off as she thinks, “Where the theaters closed in a rush or was it more civilized in their closing?”

As she waits for their answer she nods her head at Hestia and gives a pleasant grin as she walks around and behind Hestia.  She places the necklace around Hestia’s neck and she turns her towards the dusty mirror to see how it looks on her.  Her voice and smile carry her approval as she asks Hestia for her thoughts on it, “Well what do you think?”


----------



## Jarval (Apr 24, 2004)

"Some had plenty of notice before the law was passed, while others were closed overnight."  Ged looks around the room.  "I can't remember what happened with the Compass, though.  To be honest, you'd be better off asking another of Aymara's faithful than me."

"It wasn't anything to do with the theater's being closed."  Hestia corrects Ged.  "The Compass' owner just ran out of money.  He couldn't sell the place, and he borrowed money from the wrong people.  Or that's what I heard, anyway.  Rumour was that he and the actors were chased out by those wrong people."

"As I said, I know little of the theaters."  As he speaks, Ged walks out back into the corridor to keep watch.

"It's beautiful, Brystasia."  Hestia says merrily on seeing her wearing the necklace.  "The gems are such a wonderful colour.  Why don't you try it on?"

"Ladies, loath as I am to interrupt your appreciation of that jewelry, I do think we should focus on the matter at hand."  Ged says from the hallway, sounding faintly impatient.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Apr 24, 2004)

*Bryastasia Purelove: Half-Nymph/Female (Gestalt:Holy Warrior/Rogue)*

As Brystasia smiles as she looks at the necklace upon Hestia in the dirty mirror she replies kindly to the brown-headed girl, “No I don’t think that’s necessary as it simply looks perfect upon you.”  As Brystasia takes a second to clasp the necklace around Hestia’s neck as she listens to Ged grumble from the hallway she whispers quietly into Hestia’s ear, “We'll have to leave him behind when we get the chance to go shopping.” 

Finished with the necklace she turns to Ged with an apologetic smile, “Your right of course and theirs no need to apology for the interruption as we where about done anyways.”  She quickly joins Ged in the hallway as she continues to speak, “Shall we try the next door or do you want to go down to the one with all the foot prints?”


----------



## Jarval (Apr 28, 2004)

"Thank you."  Hestia simply replies to the compliment, looking admiringly at the reflection of the necklace before following Brystasia back out into the hallway.

"Ged's not one you could get to go shopping."  She whispers back.  "He's a bit of a stick in the mud when it comes to looking around the market."

"I think it's best if we're systematic about this."  Ged says as he moves down to the next door along.  Throwing the door open, he glances in.

"Another empty dressing room."  Ged calls back.  "So, any guesses as to what's behind our final door?"


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Apr 29, 2004)

*Bryastasia Purelove: Half-Nymph/Female (Gestalt:Holy Warrior/Rogue)*

Brystasia gives an agreeing smile and wink to Hestia as she prepares for the next door and she nods her head in agreement with Ged, “Aye, that indeed would work best.”

When the door is open she gives a relieved looks and sigh at its reviled to be empty of occupants and she replies matter-of-factly, “We can add this one to an in depth search later”  She gives Ged a small smile as she continues, “I have no desire to guess but with all the tracks I will guess that the room is not empty.”


----------



## Jarval (Apr 29, 2004)

Ged pushes open the final door, which leads through into another short hallway.  The footprints continue down it, branching to go through both the door at the far end and the one set in the wall to your left.

"For a closed building, it seems to be getting a remarkable amount of traffic."  Ged observes.  "Which way shall we go first?"


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Apr 29, 2004)

*Bryastasia Purelove: Half-Nymph/Female (Gestalt:Holy Warrior/Rogue)*

Brystasia frowns not liking the idea of what all the footprints could me and she gives the young man a worried look as she address him, “Not just a remarkable amount of foot traffic.  Its simply to much.” 

See squats and looks at the footprints hoping to find something useful but not really expecting too and ask both of them in general, “Who or what could gain with an association with the undead?”


----------



## Jarval (May 2, 2004)

Brystasia examines the tracks closely, but can't really distinguish anything unusual.  They're rather indistinct in dust, not really the ideal medium for tracks.

"Any number of evil men or creatures might think they could gain from creating, controlling or associating with the undead, but such vile acts are always their ruin."  Ged says firmly.

"Perhaps it's a wizard?  I know some necromancers don't like working within the restrictions that are placed on their field of magic."  Hestia suggests.

"Perhaps, or it could be some mortal has been tempted by the words of demons."  Ged sounds enthusiastic at this idea.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 2, 2004)

*Bryastasia Purelove: Half-Nymph/Female (Gestalt:Holy Warrior/Rogue)*

As Brystasia stands up from the dusty trail she gives Ged a scolding look for his misplaced enthusiasm, “I think Hestia would agree with me that we should hope to find nothing more.  Anyhow, we should consider all our options.  I leave a rather protected life, or at least I hear few rumors, have either of you heard anything that could be connected to this?”


----------



## Jarval (May 2, 2004)

"The church of Mormekar had a few problems with the Cult of the Icy Breath a couple of years ago." Hestia suggests  "It's possible they didn't manage to rout them out of the city entirely."

"Perhaps."  Ged says doubtfully.  "But the Obedient Brotherhood tend to be _very_ through when it comes to the Icy Breath.  If they'd sprung up again, I think they'd know about it."

"Still, if they've only just shown up again, we could have found them first.  And it'd be nice to get the Mormekarinites off our backs for a while."


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 2, 2004)

*Bryastasia Purelove: Half-Nymph/Female (Gestalt:Holy Warrior/Rogue)*

As Brystasia watches the two talk back and fourth she starts to realize just how little she knows of the world even after a year removed from her forest home.  Fighting the urge to wrap her arms protectively around her breasts she interrupts them with a serious look, her voice sounds worried but she manages to cover up most of it, “How likely could this be and can the three of us handle it alone?”   She looks apologetic as she explains, “Its not that I doubt anyone’s abilities.  I just would hate to see us walk into a situation that will end up getting one of us harmed severely or even killed.”


----------



## Jarval (May 2, 2004)

"If it is an Icy Breath cell, then it's likely to be small."  Ged says.  "Three or four cultists in the city, plus any undead they've created.  If it's the Icy Breath, then they've not been here long.  You soon start to notice the number of murders they commit, and the Obedient Brotherhood are a vigilant group."

"Ged's right, they couldn't have been here long.  The healers are always the first to know."  Hestia agrees.

"Given that, if it is the Icy Breath, then I think we can handle them.  It's unlikely that all the cultists will be here at any one time, and if they've only established themselves recently, they won't have had the time to create many undead."

"But I've never even heard of anything like the thing that attacked us."  Hestia looks worried.

"The Icy Breath are a bunch of vicious bastards, if you'll pardon my language.  If they can find a way to make something more painful or unpleasant, they'll have done it.  But I'm for pressing on, at least for now.  What do you think, Bryastasia?"


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 2, 2004)

*Bryastasia Purelove: Half-Nymph/Female (Gestalt:Holy Warrior/Rogue)*

As her two companions continue to discuses the Icy Breath a determined look comes over Brystasia’s face and her voice, “I say we proceed and rid this theater and this town of these ghastly bastards.” 

She gives a small wink to Ged letting him know she wasn’t offended at all as she moves over to the door on the left, “Lets try this one.”


----------



## Jarval (May 2, 2004)

"That's what I'd hoped you'd say, m'lady."  Ged responds to Bryastasia's wink with a slight smile of his own.  He readies his sword, then gestures towards the door.  "Shall we?"

Bryastasia pushes open the door, the torch illuminating a stairway leading down.

"Must be the basement.  I didn't know theaters had basements."  Hestia comments.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 2, 2004)

*Bryastasia Purelove: Half-Nymph/Female (Gestalt:Holy Warrior/Rogue)*

As Brystasia frowns as she considers the basement she absently answers Hestia, “More expensive and well to do theaters often have basement for larger props and such…”

After glancing once more down the long stairway Brystasia backs out the door a she explains her reasoning for noting going down, “Lets explore the other options before we go downstairs.  It would be too easy to get trapped down there if one of them was still upstairs.”

She gently closes the door as she waits for Ged to open the other door.


----------



## Jarval (May 3, 2004)

Stepping past Bryastasia and Hestia, Ged opens the door at the end of the short hall.  Daylight floods in, painfully bright after the dark interior of the Compass.

Once Brystasia's eyes have adapted to the brighter lighting, she finds herself looking out across a large courtyard.  A stage stands opposite the door through which she's just stepped, and study double wooden gates are set in the courtyard's wall to her right.  Directly above her is a balcony, alined with the stage.

"A pleasant change from the dust."  Ged says.

"I remember this.  This is where they used to do the biggest shows, if the weather was fine."  Hestia steps out into the courtyard, blinking in the sunlight.  "They used to use the most tremendous illusion magics at midsummer."

"I wonder about those gates."  Ged points with his sword to the right.  "I'd assume they're locked, but it might be worth checking, just to be on the safe side."


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 3, 2004)

*Bryastasia Purelove: Half-Nymph/Female (Gestalt:Holy Warrior/Rogue)*

Brystasia gives Ged a nod and a small flirty wink, “Indeed, If there was a stream I would be naked and in it already.”

She gives Hestia a knowing look as she slides gracefully out the door and looks at the gates, “I don’t know if there locked or not but I’m happy enough for a short stroll through some fresh air.”


----------



## Jarval (May 3, 2004)

Ged stands speechless at Brystasia's words and wink for a moment, then blushes bright red.

"Right, right...  I'll go and check that gate really is locked."  He hurries away across the courtyard.  A choking sound come from behind Brystasia, and see turns to see Hestia doing her best not to burst out laughing.  A few seconds pass, and Hestia takes a breath.

"Oh dear, you're going to have Ged die of embarrassment at this rate."  She giggles.  "You'd think he'd be used to women after spending so many years in a temple full of them..."

The sound of rattling wood comes from the gate as Ged makes very certain that they're locked.  Scrambling up the gate, he peers over the top.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 3, 2004)

*Bryastasia Purelove: Half-Nymph/Female (Gestalt:Holy Warrior/Rogue)*

Brystasia gives Hestia a small smile as she replies cheerfully and a slightly mischievous grin, “I’m not trying to kill him mind you as if I were I would have suggested that you two joined me.”  She gives a small playful wink, “I think that would have left him slightly more than just stunned.” 

As Brystasia turns to watch Ged run over to the gate her look turns apologetic, “He’s so serious, which isn’t a bad thing mind you, but I’m worried that he will miss the finer things life that life has to give.”  Realizing this is her first time alone with Hestia she gives her a sincere look of friendship, “If you don’t mind me ask, Hestia, are you and Ged a couple?”


----------



## Jarval (May 4, 2004)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Brystasia gives Hestia a small smile as she replies cheerfully and a slightly mischievous grin, “I’m not trying to kill him mind you as if I were I would have suggested that you two joined me.”  She gives a small playful wink, “I think that would have left him slightly more than just stunned.”



"Oh yes, that would have done him in for sure."  Hestia chortles.  "I think the poor boy would have had a fit..."




			
				Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> As Brystasia turns to watch Ged run over to the gate her look turns apologetic, “He’s so serious, which isn’t a bad thing mind you, but I’m worried that he will miss the finer things life that life has to give.”



"He does take things too seriously, but I think it's been drilled into him ever since he became a Faithful Son.  The burden to protect their charge is one they place above all."  Hestia frowns slightly.  "I think he needs to lighten up a little.  I can take care of myself, and as you say, he's missing out on some of the fun life has to offer."




			
				Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Realizing this is her first time alone with Hestia she gives her a sincere look of friendship, “If you don’t mind me ask, Hestia, are you and Ged a couple?”



"I don't mind you asking."  She says, although her expression undermines her words.  "We're not a couple.  It's one of the things Ged's too serious about.  He doesn't like to get any emotions in the way, in case it should 'cloud his mind as to his duty'."  Hestia nibbles on her lower lip as she watches Ged climb back down the gate, her frown deepening.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 4, 2004)

*Bryastasia Purelove: Half-Nymph/Female (Gestalt:Holy Warrior/Rogue)*

Brystasia frowns inwardly realizing that she upset Hestia greatly with her words…  Moving closely she gives her friend a hug before she starts whispers secretly in her ear, “Hestia, sweetie, darling.”  Her voice fills with the small smile that’s on her face, “I think Ged does indeed care deeply for you, I see it in how he’s looks at you and honestly how he doesn’t look at me.”  She gives a small reassuring smile as she continues, “But you can’t fault him for taking his vows seriously and if you serious care for him all you can do is except him, his vows, and try to nurture that bond you two obviously have, okay?”


----------



## Jarval (May 4, 2004)

Hestia returns Brystasia's hug, laughing sadly.

"I've know you for only a few hours, and yet you've got a deeper insight into my life than any of my other friends.  You're a remarkable person, Brystasia."  She wipes the corner of her eyes with the sleeve of the robe, sniffing gently.

"I don't fault him, but I wish he could see past his..."  She stops as Ged comes into earshot.  She smiles at him.

"So, how did you find the gate?"

"Locked firmly.  And there's a cart parked outside, so I don't think it's been opened recently."  Ged replies as he walks up to the two women.  "Honestly, this city...  People have no respect for the traffic ordinances, least of all on a market day.

"So, what now?  Shall we investigate the cellar, or is there another part of this theater you wish to investigate first?"  He stands at ease, resting the point of his sword on the steel toe-cap of his boot.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 4, 2004)

*Bryastasia Purelove: Half-Nymph/Female (Gestalt:Holy Warrior/Rogue)*

Brystasia looks, and feels, relieved after Hestia’s hugs and she doesn’t fight the urge to hug her again.  As she steals another hug she gives a small light chaste kiss that helps with the tears, “Not nearly as remarkable as you Hestia, and he will have faith in human nature, okay?” 

Hearing Ged approaching Brystasia frowns inwardly wishing for only a few more minutes alone with Hestia but she gives Ged a huge smiles as she listens to his ramblings about the laws.  

When he asks her opinion on which area to check next she gives Hestia slight and unnoticeable elbow as she winks at him merciless, “I don’t know did you find that stream?”

Waiting a few minutes for her companions to return to normal Brystasia turns serious as she considers their next plan of action, “I honestly hate the idea of being trapped in the cellar and we have no idea if there is another way out.  I would rather go upstairs first but if you two want to go to the cellar first that’s fine.”


----------



## Jarval (May 4, 2004)

Ged blushes again at Brystasia's joke, and Hestia giggles.

"Ah, no, no streams around these parts, no...  Um...  Where was I?"  Refocusing himself on the conversation, he nods at Brystasia's words.  "I'm happy to check upstairs before continuing.  I'm certain that the cellar can wait."

Brystasia leads the way back through the Compass, past the sprawled body of the now fully dead man, into the lobby, and up the stairway.  At the top is a landing, and directly opposite the stairs, a set of grand double doors.  The landing continues to your left and right, with doors set into the nearer wall in both directions.  Unlike the ground floor, the landing has been swept clean and is remarkably cobweb free...


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 4, 2004)

*Bryastasia Purelove: Half-Nymph/Female (Gestalt:Holy Warrior/Rogue)*

After Brystasia leads them gracefully and carefully through the theater and up the starts she quickly points to the clean floor with a serious and determined look on her face.  She brings a delicate finger to her full lips and whispers to her companions, “I think we’ve found an occult as a mindless undead wouldn’t clean up a thing and someone tried there best to make the ground floor look uninhibited.”

She squats and leans close to the double door staining to hear anything from the other room.









*OOC:*


Skill Checks: Listen /8


----------



## Jarval (May 5, 2004)

Brystasia puts her ear to the door, but can hear nothing from the other side.  The theater is silent...


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 5, 2004)

*Bryastasia Purelove: Half-Nymph/Female (Gestalt:Holy Warrior/Rogue)*

Brystasia frowns at the lack of noise but she motions for Ged to open the door as she whispers to them quietly, “It’s quite but let’s not take any chances.”


----------



## Jarval (May 6, 2004)

Ged pushes open the door, revealing a short corridor.  Another set of double doors, matching the ones he's just opened stand at the end, a shaft of daylight shining through the gap where the two doors meet.

Ged gives Brystasia a questioning glance, nodding towards the door.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 6, 2004)

*Bryastasia Purelove: Half-Nymph/Female (Gestalt:Holy Warrior/Rogue)*

Brystasia shakes her head no as she brushes past him and moves silently to towards the door.  She leans close to it and listens for noise and looks around closely once again.









*OOC:*


If there is noise on the other side she will signal to the other too that there is noise on the other side and she will then ask for Ged open the door.


----------



## Jarval (May 6, 2004)

Brystasia listens closely at the second set of doors.  She can hear a sound from the other side, which after a moment's thought, she recognises as the normal noise of Marlock City on a market day.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 6, 2004)

*Bryastasia Purelove: Half-Nymph/Female (Gestalt:Holy Warrior/Rogue)*

Brystasia is slightly surprised by her delight at hearing the noise of civilization and her smile gives a relives look as she whispers to Ged, “I think its nothing more than a balcony but we should leave no stone unturned in are quest to cleanse this place.”

She gives Ged room to open the doors but the determined look on her face gives no doubt at her desire to lead the exploration.


----------



## Jarval (May 7, 2004)

Ged swings open the doors, stepping out onto the balcony that overlooks the Compass's courtyard.

"Best view in the house from up here."  He says, walking over to lean on the balustrade running around the balcony.

"I bet these seats used to cost a few coin..."  Hestia joins him, looking down at the stage.

"Pleasant a view as this is, it's not getting us any further with find out what's going on here.  We'd better get back to work."  Ged makes back for the door, and Hestia rolls her eyes to Brystasia.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 7, 2004)

*Bryastasia Purelove: Half-Nymph/Female (Gestalt:Holy Warrior/Rogue)*

The lady of the forest that Brystasia was had never really found the city, as a whole, to be beautiful but the view from the balcony was on the short list of things that had simply left her breathless in its beauty and she quickly nods her head in agreement with Ged, “The view is simply amazing.”  

Hearing Ged comments about moving on and seeing Hestia roll her eyes Brystasia nods her in agreement giving her a knowing look as her always present and playful smile lighting up her face as she leans in and whisper into Hestia’s ear, “Oh yeah, he’s all yours but the real question is do you really want him?”

Already knowing the answer she gives Hestia a wink as she turns around to the faithful brother an agreeable smile on her face, “Of course your right Ged.  How about the single door on the right hand side?”

As Brystasia approaches the door to listen to it before Ged opens it she beings to wonder that maybe she been wrong about the whole situation.


----------



## Jarval (May 7, 2004)

Hestia's lips twitch into a smile at Bryastasia's quip.

"I think he's worth it.  Probably..."

Ged leads the way to the lone door along the right hand passageway, stopping to let Bryastasia listen.  She can hear a sound from the other side, that sounds remarkably like someone sweeping a floor...


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 8, 2004)

*Bryastasia Purelove: Half-Nymph/Female (Gestalt:Holy Warrior/Rogue)*

Backing away from the door Brystasia quickly, and quietly, explains the noises she heard, “I think someone is cleaning up in there…  Judging by what we found downstairs I’m pretty sure it’s an occult member but we should be cautious never the less.  If you’re threatened or if you feel threatened then don’t hesitate to use a more lethal means of force but lets try to control the situation.”

Brystasia waves Ged off and proceeds to the door in the hopes of opening it as quietly as she possibly can and sneaking in upon the unknowing… 









*OOC:*


If she still has surprise and the sweeper is obviously not a gentle unarmed should or if the odds are overwhelming against her, say 3 or more people that look like they know what there doing with a sword, then she will signal for Ged to charge and then she will fallow his lead.


----------



## Jarval (May 8, 2004)

Both Ged and Hestia nod agreement before Brystasia returns to the door.  Slowly, carefully, quietly, she turns the doorknob and pushes into gently open.

It opens into a large, open room, bare of all furnishings.  A door stands at the right corner of the room, and Brystasia quickly spots the source of the sweeping sound.  An animated human skeleton stands near the room's center, busily cleaning the floor with a broom.  It seems to be unaware of Brystasia's presence, at least at the moment...


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 8, 2004)

*Bryastasia Purelove: Half-Nymph/Female (Gestalt:Holy Warrior/Rogue)*

Brystasia calmly waves the other two companions forward as she realizes there’s little to gin by trying to surprise it as this creature has already felt death. 









*OOC:*


Attacking, Brystasia will use tumble if need be to set up Ged's attacks but we should have little trouble in flanking it.


----------



## Jarval (May 8, 2004)

Brystasia moves into the room, followed closely by Ged.  They quickly move to either side of the skeleton, and strike almost simultaneously, both swords splintering bones.  The skeleton unsteadily carries on sweeping, ignoring the people around it.

Ged looks surprised by the lack of reaction, but gets ready to swing again...


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 8, 2004)

*Bryastasia Purelove: Half-Nymph/Female (Gestalt:Holy Warrior/Rogue)*

Keeping her weapons in the ready position Brystasia turns to the healer with a confused look on her face but she does nothing to stop Ged’s blows, “Hestia, why does it fail to acknowledge us?”









*OOC:*


Fighting defensively


----------



## Jarval (May 8, 2004)

Ged swings again, bringing his sword down through the skeleton's skull.  Whatever magic animated it fails, and it collapses in on itself, falling as a tangled pile of bones.

"I think mindless undead like that can only be given very simple commands.  If it was told to sweep this room, that's what it would carry on doing forever, come hell or high water."  Hestia explains.

"Well, it was disconcerting, that's for sure."  Ged says, sheathing his sword and pulling the broom out from the bones.  He examines it briefly, then tosses it to one side.  "At least we've returned that soul to it's rightful rest.  Ugh, that bothered me more than the thing we ran into downstairs."

"It didn't try to attack us, which is always a plus..."


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 9, 2004)

*Bryastasia Purelove: Half-Nymph/Female (Gestalt:Holy Warrior/Rogue)*

Brystasia nods her head thoughtfully, “Yeah I guess that could be true.  Ged I agree with you but the smell from the bellows makes it 20 times more bothersome.”   She wrinkles her nymphlike nose in disgust after thinking upon the horrid creature.

Walking over to the other door she approaches it quietly.


----------



## Jarval (May 9, 2004)

On the other side of the door in the room is a short passageway leading to a set of stairs back down to the ground floor of the Compass.  Like all of the upper floor, the walls and floor of the passage are clear of dust and cobwebs.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 9, 2004)

*Bryastasia Purelove: Half-Nymph/Female (Gestalt:Holy Warrior/Rogue)*

Brystasia looks at the stairs with slight confusion, “Did anyone else see any other stairs?”  She gives the question a dismissive wave, “Oh well we should explore the rest of this floor before we adventure downstairs again and we can always go down this way.”

She quietly leads them back to the main hallway on the upper floor and proceeds to check the door closes to the stairs for noises.









*OOC:*


Was the stairs and the lower floor clear of debris and dust or was just the upper level?


----------



## Jarval (May 11, 2004)

Brystasia listens at both of the other two doors along the main landing.  There's no sound from behind either, so Ged proceeds to open the one close to the stairs.  Behind it is a long, thin room, containing several painted backdrops, each matching the quality of the one found in on the stage below.

The second room proves more interesting.  While a similar size and shape to the previous room, this one has markedly different contents.  A comfortable-looking bed stands in the middle of the room, with a chest at its foot.  A small stack of clothes are piled on a chair to it's right, and an oil lamp sits on atop the chest.  Like all the other rooms on this floor, it's spotlessly clean.




			
				Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> Was the stairs and the lower floor clear of debris and dust or was just the upper level?



_(*OoC:* Just the upper level.  The stairs were is a similar condition to the ground floor, and there were footsteps on the stairs you found beyond the room with the skeleton sweeper.)_


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 11, 2004)

*Bryastasia Purelove: Half-Nymph/Female (Gestalt:Holy Warrior/Rogue)*

Brystasia looks at the contents of the room with mixed emotions that are obvious to all that look upon her, “We maybe be able to find out more of what’s going with the undead by looking through this room, but at the same time we might be violating some innocent’s stuff.  We all have equal risk in this, I would like to know what each of you think about searching though this room?”


----------



## Jarval (May 11, 2004)

"I have no problem with searching this room."  Ged says.  "We're here on temple business, and what we find here could potentially save a life later on."

"I'm not all that comfortable with rooting through someone else's stuff, but Ged's right.  We need to know just who's stuff this is, and why it's here."  Hestia agrees reluctantly.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 11, 2004)

*Briastasia Purelove: Half-Nymph/Female (Gestalt:Holy Warrior/Rogue)*

Brystasia drops her head as she internal debates the issues but finally and reluctantly she nods her head in agreement, “Agreed, but don’t damage or destroy anything and please be careful as the owner my have surprises for those who would trifle with there things.”

As Brystasia crouches down next to the chest she beginning to carefully inspect for anything hazardous.









*OOC:*


Search and Spot Checks and if possible Brystasia will take a 20.


----------



## Jarval (May 12, 2004)

As Brystasia starts to examine the chest, Hestia rummages through the stack of clothes, while Ged looks under the bed, sword at the ready.  Both fail to find anything, and move to watch Brystasia inspect the chest.

After a moment, she spots a small hole beside the keyhole.  Looking closely, she can see a slender needle inside the hole...


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 12, 2004)

*Bryastasia Purelove: Half-Nymph/Female (Gestalt:Holy Warrior/Rogue)*

Brystasia frowns apologetically as she points out the hole containing the needle trap to the others, “It’s best if we leave this well enough alone as my keen eyes can see it but I don’t have the knowledge on how to remove it.  Maybe we should leave it well enough alone?  I would hate to force it ruin it with are weapons and find out someone legitimately owns it but like the whole top floor it seems so out of place…  What do you think Ged? ”









*OOC:*


I guess taking zero on the disabled device skill wasn't so smart after all...  We need a good-hearted rogue.


----------



## Jarval (May 13, 2004)

"If we can't unlock it, I say we break it open."  Ged says firmly.  "There may be some clue or item of power belonging to whoever has created the undead inside it, and if it belongs to an innocent, then I will renumerate them for any damaged incurred.  But I ask you, what chance is there of an innocent living so close to the undead we've found?"

Hestia shrugs.  "I don't know.  I'm not much use for smashing things anyway, so you two decide."


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 13, 2004)

*Bryastasia Purelove: Half-Nymph/Female (Gestalt:Holy Warrior/Rogue)*

Brystasia looks towards the ground as if she expecting to find the answer there but no answer forms and she looks apologetically at her friends, “I’m sorry but I’m uncertain how to proceed…  I’ve spent most of my life in the forest and the idea of personally possessions was never something I truly encountered in till I came here.  The lesion wasn’t hard to learn but it was embarrassing and I feel much like Hestia does.  It simply doesn’t feel right to me.”

Casting her turquoise blue eyes on Ged she looks and speaks seriously, “My friend, I honestly don’t know what to do but I know I would not find you at fault and I that I would support your decision if you felt strongly enough to forced chest open.”


----------



## Jarval (May 14, 2004)

"I do."  Ged replies simply, bringing his sword down on the lock.  Three blows later, and with a metallic snap, it breaks, the needle flicking out to strike the blade of Ged's sword.

"Poisoned, no doubt."  He says, swinging the sword once more to break off the needle.  "I think we can safely say whatever traps were guarding this chest are disarmed."

Hestia gingerly picks up the needle, dropping it into a glass vial.

"If it is poisoned, then the chances are that the same poison will have been used on any other traps we might find.  If I've got this, it'll be easier to figure out what poison it is, and how to treat it."  She explains at Ged's questioning look.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 14, 2004)

*Bryastasia Purelove: Half-Nymph/Female (Gestalt:Holy Warrior/Rogue)*

Having step out of the way of Ged sword blows Hestia had failed to see Brystasia’s curious look as she watched her pick up the poisoned needle.  Stepping back in to look at the chest again Brystasia lightly touches the other women’s shoulder as she speaks lightly to her, “Good call, my dear.”

Standing over the chest she again gives it a look over, “Let me inspect it one more time just incase I was suppose to find that needle.”









*OOC:*


Take another 20 and if nothing is found she says so and will open it herself or if it looks real heavy she will let Ged do it.


----------



## Jarval (May 15, 2004)

After another careful inspection of the chest, Bryastasia has found nothing.  She slowly opens it, then inspects its contents.

Inside are two sets of rust red robes, a set of fashionable clothes, two plain gold rings, a silver ring inset with a blue gem, a small leather-bound book, half-a-dozen quills, two vials of ink, an unpleasant-looking curved dagger, a small grey sack, and two vials of nearly opaque purple liquid.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 15, 2004)

*Bryastasia Purelove: Half-Nymph/Female (Gestalt:Holy Warrior/Rogue)*

Nodding her heard at the unpleasant looking dagger Brystasia replies softly, “I don’t think we need to worry about compensating an innocent.”  She slowly pulls out the rust colored robe, “Do either of you recognize if these are religious garb?  I mean with two identical robes it’s probably a uniform of some sort…”

As she waits for their answer she inspects the book for any traps…









*OOC:*


take a 20 on the book also.  If nothing is found and no one object she will page through it.


----------



## Jarval (May 16, 2004)

"I can't think of any order who wears robes that shade."  Ged says thoughtfully.  "Of course, I'm not all that well schooled on the dress of many of the heretical cults."

"The dagger's certainly off-putting..."  Hestia adds as she kneels beside the chest.  She murmurs a quiet prayer, and looks closely at the items in the chest, examining both the small grey sack and the two vials of purple liquid closely.

"These all have some small amount of magic in them."  She says.  "I wonder what they do?."

The book seems to carry no traps, and Bryastasia opens it.  It's partially filled with pages of neat handwriting in a script that she doesn't recognise.  The book's only two-thirds full, the remaining pages still unmarked.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 16, 2004)

*Bryastasia Purelove: Half-Nymph/Female (Gestalt:Holy Warrior/Rogue)*

As Brystasia turns to Hestia with a serious and concerned look on her face she places a hand over the vials, “I don’t trust them they could be poisonous.  I suggest we leave them be and behind for now.”  As she takes the vials and places them softly back in the chest she gives the book to Hestia.  

With a curious look at he friends she asks, “I know a few languages but I’m not familiar with this one.  Does either of you two recognize it?”


----------



## Jarval (May 18, 2004)

"It's not a language I recognise.  Even the alphabet's all... odd.  Then again, I only know dwarven..."  Hestia says as she leafs through the book.  Ged looks over her shoulder at the text, frowning slightly.

"It's a little familiar."  He says.  "There are similarities with the Celestial tongue, but there's something very wrong about many of the letters, and the whole structure.  It could be some obscure variation, perhaps?  Whatever it may be, I have no doubt we can find someone to translate it for us, if the need arises."

"Oh, by the way, it's not just those vials that are magical.  The sack is too, although it seems like a very odd thing to enchant."  Hestia says as she passes the grey bag to Brystasia.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 18, 2004)

*Bryastasia Purelove: Half-Nymph/Female (Gestalt:Holy Warrior/Rogue)*

Standing back up Brystasia turns to Hestia with an impressed smile, “Maybe you can teach me so sometime?”

Brystasia turns back to Ged and listens equally impressed as he goes into detail, “Ged, that’s simply amazing and I we might indeed need to find someone to translate it…” She gives a perplexed look as she looks at the various items, “As I have no idea what to make of all of this?  Surely no person free of evil would have a dagger of this nature but to assume that with no other proof would be a jump in logic that I’m unwilling to make.” 

She gives a small pained look as she waves at the various items from the chest, “We have no proof of evil, nor of ownership, so what are we to do with these items?”


----------



## Jarval (May 19, 2004)

"Certainly, if you'd like."  Hestia looks a little surprised by Brystasia's request, but pleased as well.  "I'll warn you, I'm not a good teacher..."

"I don't like the dagger, and this book bothers me even more.  There's something about the language that seems too familiar..."  Ged pages through the book again, a deep frown settling on his brow.  "Whoever owns this either has very poor taste, or has something nefarious in mind.  I personally suspect the latter."

"I think that means he agrees with you."  Hestia teases.  "If we take them for now, we can stop anyone using them against us, if they're evil.  And if they're not, we can put 'em back."


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 19, 2004)

*Bryastasia Purelove: Half-Nymph/Female (Gestalt:Holy Warrior/Rogue)*

Brystasia gives a thoughtful frown but she reluctantly nods her head in agreement, “I’m very afraid it’s the right choice in the matter.  If in the end we’ve made an error and confiscated an innocent persons stuff then we will simply have to make amends later on…” 

Dropping her head she whispers a small silent prayer for guidance and forgiveness and she quickly gatherers her share of the items and places them in her backpack. 

When finished gather her items she looks thoughtfully to her companions, “We still have the caller to explore but we also have this book, and various other facts, that could point to more than we could handle.  Something is not right here, but if we leave now and have the book looked at then we might miss are chance as someone could very well discover that we where indeed here.”  With a look of grim resolve, “We should not delay in discovering the true facts behind this undead menace.  I suggest we go to the cellar now.”


----------



## Jarval (May 21, 2004)

"I agree."  Ged says, handing the book back to Brystasia.  "We can afford no delay in finishing our search of the building.  If someone finds that..."  He looks to the now rather worse for ware chest.  "... they'll have time to flee, or conceil whatever they've been doing."

"We'd better be quick, then.  We made enough noise opening the chest that anyone roaming about these parts will have heard us."  Hestia notes as she carefully places the vials into her backpack.  She look over, then feels inside the sack, making a small surprised sound.

"There's something in here..."  She pulls out a small, grey fuzzy ball.  "Odd thing to have in a bag."

**********

The set of stairs beyond the skeleton sweeper's room takes the group back down to the ground floor and into another short passageway.  Both the stairs and the ground-floor passageway are dusty like the rest of the lower story, and footprints lead down the stairs and along the passageway to the door at the far end.  Ged opens it, to reveal the backstage area dominated by the masterfully painted backdrop.

With Brystasia taking the lead, the group quickly makes its way across the stage, along the dressing room hallway, past the foul-smelling corpse of the creature that attacked Ged earlier, and to the stairs down to the cellar.  Hestia holds the torch low, looking down the stairway.

"Look, no dust at the bottom..."


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 21, 2004)

*Bryastasia Purelove: Half-Nymph/Female (Gestalt:Holy Warrior/Rogue)*

Looking determined Brystasia nods her head at Hestia words and replies in little more than a whisper but her quite words carry a convinced tone, “Someone certainly wants everyone to believe that this theater is empty but judging by the lack of beds I think our occult is just beginning to operate here.”

She points to herself and then down the stairs, “Let me look around, but stay close, and remember no undo risks.” 

Pulling her two blades out and keeping low to the ground Brystasia proceeds down the stairs into the unknown hoping that her grace and keen eyes will alert her to any dangers.









*OOC:*


The usually sneaky checks.


----------



## Jarval (May 23, 2004)

Brystasia leads the way down the stairs as quietly as possible.  She steps down from the bottom stair onto the stone floor of the cellar, only to hear the rattle of bones.  As she looks first to her left, then to her right, she sees two skeletons stepping forwards from the shadowy corners of the basement room...


_(*OoC:* Due to a good spot roll, Brystasia's not surprised.)_


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 23, 2004)

*Bryastasia Purelove: Half-Nymph/Female (Gestalt:Holy Warrior/Rogue)*

Using the tip of her blade Brystasia silently points out the two skeletons to her companions but she stays on the defensive placing herself where she can help protect Hestia. 









*OOC:*


Delay action if she’s already in a place where she can protect Hestia.  Hopefuly she can sneak in a attack of opportunity and then do a full round attack action.


----------



## Jarval (May 23, 2004)

Ged brings his sword smashing down through the ribcage of the skeleton to your right.  Even with the undead's lack of flesh, his blade seems to prove effective, as the skeleton staggers back a few steps.

Before Brystasia can move to protect Hestia, she's taken hold of the crystal tear-drop pendant around her neck, and lifted it high into the air.

"Morwyn, give these souls back to the rest they deserve!"  She shouts, and painfully bright white light floods the room.  The skeletons are reduced to ash in seconds, although the glowing afterimages remain in everyone's vision for several moments longer.

"Ah..."  Ged sounds surprised, and he looks at Hestia with renewed respect.  "Truly, you are blessed."  Hestia smiles at his words, letting the pendant fall back to her chest.


_(*OoC:*  Annoyingly high initiative rolls from everyone apart from the skeletons...  Ged dealt 4 points of damage, and then Hestia rolled high on her turn undead attempt.)_


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 23, 2004)

*Bryastasia Purelove: Half-Nymph/Female (Gestalt:Holy Warrior/Rogue)*

Brystasia gives Hestia a knowing smile as Ged flatters and discovers newfound respect for her before she pips in with her own flowing praise, “Indeed you did just wonderfully.”

With her keen eyes Brystasia glances around the room, and threw the little remains of the skeletons, quickly looking for anything out of place or of interest.  









*OOC:*


If there’s nothing to be found she will move to the door and I didn’t find the rolls annoying at all.


----------



## Jarval (May 23, 2004)

Hestia smiles back at Brystasia as Ged joins her in her search of the room.  It yields little, other than two more brooms propped up against the wall close to the door.

The door itself proves to be something of an oddity, however.  It's has a very solid look to it, being made of oak studded with iron rivets.  There's a large keyhole beside the door's latch, but she can hear no sound from the other side.

"Why would a theater need a door like this?"  Ged ponders.  "Shall we try to open it?"


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 23, 2004)

*Bryastasia Purelove: Half-Nymph/Female (Gestalt:Holy Warrior/Rogue)*

Brystasia shrugs her slender shoulders as she quietly address Ged, “To my knowledge, mind you it’s fairly limited, there is really no reason to have a door like this in a theater…”  Her blues eyes seem lost in thought as she continues, “Is it possible that the owner had more invested in just a simple theater?”

As she waiting for his reply Brystasia bends down and stats to look the door over.









*OOC:*


Take a 20 on looking for traps and what not.  If she finds none she will hope Ged to open the door.


----------



## Jarval (May 25, 2004)

"It's possible, although I have trouble thinking just what would require this kind of security."  Ged replies as Brystasia searches the door.  "This would look more in place as the front door to a moneylender's house than in a basement."

"Of course, given how clean this place is, it's pretty hard to tell how long this door has been here.  It could be that it wasn't a original part of the theater."  Hestia nods towards the brooms.

Having completed her painstaking search, Brystasia has found no sign of anything untoward on or around the door.  Ged steps forwards, taking hold of the latch, and trying to push the door open.  There's a booming explosion from the door as a glyph glows brightly, and Ged is flung backward.  He lands heavily on the floor, groaning in pain, his skin ruptured in several places.

"GED!"  Hestia rushes over to his side, again invoking Morwyn's prayer of healing.  Divine light closes most of Ged's wounds, leaving new pink skin in it's wake.

"I think the door's locked..."  Ged mutters, putting a hand to one of his ears.  The fingertips come away covered in blood.  "That was loud..."


_(*OoC:* Ged takes 8 damage from the trapped door, of which Hestia heals 7.)_


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 25, 2004)

*Bryastasia Purelove: Half-Nymph/Female (Gestalt:Holy Warrior/Rogue)*

As Brystasia joins Hestia as she screams Ged name she quickly forgets the door as she rushes to his side.  Falling hard on her knees she quickly and frantically starts to beg for forgiveness , “Ged!  Are you okay?  I’m so sorry!  I didn’t mean to hurt you I honestly just didn’t find anything!” 

Reaching down with her lips she lightly kisses him on the forehead, “Please forgive me.”  As she waits for his replies her eyes turn to Hestia looking for both sympathy and forgiveness.


----------



## Jarval (May 26, 2004)

"I'll be alright."  Ged reassures Hestia and Bryastasia, although he still sounds rather groggy.  "And there's nothing to forgive.  It was a cunningly placed trap, and I doubt anyone other than a mage could have found it."

"Are you sure you're alright?"  Hestia asks with concern, placing a hand on Ged's chest to stop him from standing.  "Give yourself a moment before throwing yourself back into action, for me if not for yourself."  Ged grumbles in annoyance at Hestia's fussing, but stops trying to get back to his feet.

"Good."  Hestia takes a few steps back from Ged, tugging Bryastasia along with her by the sleeve of her robe.

"What shall we do now?"  She asks quietly.  "Will the trap have gone now, or do we still need to avoid the door."  Any fear that had been in her voice has now vanished, replaced with only determination.  She looks ready to tear the door down herself, if it would let her get her hands on whoever set the trap.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 26, 2004)

*Bryastasia Purelove: Half-Nymph/Female (Gestalt:Holy Warrior/Rogue)*

Brystasia gives Ged a reassuring smile of agreement as Hestia fusses over and is on the verge of saying something when Hestia tugs her off to the corner. 

Blushing slightly at how easy Hestia dragged her away Brystasia turns serious as she looks back at the door, “Like Ged said no one beside a mage could be sure if the trap is gone.  I hate the idea as much as you do but maybe we’ve gone as far as we can, or that we have gone as far as we should.  We can either turn back taking the time to find a mage to help us…”   pointing towards Hestia and then back at herself she continues, “or one of us can try to open the door.”

She flashes a small reassuring smile as continues, “With your healing and the number of undead around your far to valuable for this.  My faith is strong and I’m sure if ward is still in effect than I shall be little worse off than Ged was.  Obviously, if ward still there when I touch it we’ll have to find help as it’s simply not going to go away and if not then we can continue on hoping that there is no more such wards.  What do you think?  Do you know a mage who would help us?”









*OOC:*


Brystasia leaning more to going to find help though she’s not really a coward but is rather just cautious.


----------



## Jarval (May 26, 2004)

"No no no, I wasn't suggesting you should try to open the door."  Hestia says quickly.  "I don't want you getting yourself hurt too.

"I'd hate to give up now, but you may be... hold on... why didn't I think of that earlier?  Idiot!"  She chastises herself angrily.  "I can look at the door with Morwyn's sight, like I did with the vials we found earlier.  Why didn't I thin of this sooner?  I should have checked the door, and Ged wouldn't have got hurt."  She looks unhappy at this line of thought, but moves to stand in front of the door.  She prays briefly, then stares intently at the door.

"What's she doing?"  Ged asks Brystasia, having got back to his feet while Hestia's attention was elsewhere.  His voice is louder than normal as he speaks, although he seems unaware of this fact.

"There are still faint traces of magic on the door, but I think that's just the residue of whatever spell was used to ward this door."  Hestia says.  "There's another aura coming from behind the door as well.  It's the color of necromancy."  She looks away quickly, ending the spell.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 26, 2004)

*Bryastasia Purelove: Half-Nymph/Female (Gestalt:Holy Warrior/Rogue)*

Brystasia gives Hestia a stern but reassuring smile as she addressing her quietly, “I will not allow you to blame yourself, and you’re still new to you powers and known of us thought twice about the door.  It was a lesson for all of us, okay?"

Hoping to distract Hestia from her guilty feelings she points to Ged with a huge grin on her face, “Besides your man is escaping.”

Brystasia with an amused look waits for the two to react to each other...









*OOC:*


You can have us pop the door if they both agree that Ged is aright and it's apparent that he not to worse for wear.


----------



## Jarval (May 26, 2004)

"Ah, yes, I'm making a bid for freedom."  Ged jokes.  "In truth, the floor had started to get a little uncomfortable.  But don't worry, I'm fine."  He adds quickly as Hestia moves to examine him.

"If you're sure you're OK..."  Hestia smiles, letting Ged shoo her away.  "And no fair, making a run for it while I was looking at the door."  She winks to Brystasia, obviously cheered by her and Ged's words.

"So, lets give this door another go."  Ged gingerly takes hold of the latch, and puts his shoulder to the door.  After a moment of effort, he relents.  "Locked.  Only to be expected, given the lengths someone has gone to in guarding this door."


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 26, 2004)

*Bryastasia Purelove: Half-Nymph/Female (Gestalt:Holy Warrior/Rogue)*

Brystasia realizes quickly that that their chance to cleans the theater without get more help was official.  Signing, frowning and sounding disappointed she replies, “I guess that’s would be that.  We simply most seek out help now.  Should we go back to the Lyceum and show the fairest sister what we have found and witnessed and ask her opinion on how to proceed?”

Not really wanting to give up Brystasia scans the room one more time for any thing they had missed the first time as she waits for there suggestions...


----------



## Jarval (May 27, 2004)

Ged puts his shoulder to the door, and tries his strength against the lock, but gives up after three attempts.  Bryastasia glances around the room once more while he does this, but finds nothing of use.  Other than the two small piles of ash and bone and the brooms, the cellar is empty.

"Well, whoever did this certainly knew how to make a good door."  He says bitterly, scowling at it.  "You're right, Bryastasia, we need a locksmith or a battering ram before we'll get into here.  We'll take the book back to the healing hall, and perhaps someone there can translate it for us."

"And we'd better let the Mormekarinites know what we've found here.  I'm sure they'll be interested."  Hestia says.  "Plus, we can let them dispose of the body upstairs."


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 28, 2004)

*Bryastasia Purelove: Half-Nymph/Female (Gestalt:Holy Warrior/Rogue)*

Giving a reassuring smile Brystasia lightly touches Ged’s shoulder, “It’s meant to be this way,  and all we can hope is that it’s for the better.  The tarp in the door might not be the only one of its type on the other side.”

Turning to Hestia Brystasia replies happily, “Indeed that sounds like a great idea.  I don’t know the city that well so you two will have to lead once we hit we leave the theater.”

Once everyone is in agreement Brystasia leads then quietly from up the stairs and out the main door.


----------



## Jarval (May 28, 2004)

Brystasia leads the way through and out of the theater, from where Hestia takes the lead.  Ged's observation about market day chaos seems to be well founded, as the streets are now crowded with merchants, trader, labourers bringing goods from the docks, and the customers to purchase everything on offer.  Soldiers from the New Sokaran Army do their best to direct the traffic, but given the shear volume of people, animals and carts, it's proving difficult to keep the roads flowing.

After nearly fifteen minutes of struggling through the throngs of people, Hestia turns into a wide street.  While busy, it's not as choked as the other streets, and the atmosphere is slightly more peaceful.  A large, well built, but surprisingly unadorned stone building dominates, which Brystasia recognises as Marlock City's temple to Rontra.  Hestia leads her way past it to a smaller building, nearly indistinguishable from the tavern opposite, or the house to it's right.  The only signs marking it as the Healing Hall is the sign of three blue teardrops over the door, and the trailing white flowers growing in baskets hanging from the upper story's windows.

"Brother, sister."  A middle-aged woman acknowledges Ged and Hestia as she makes her way out of the Hall, looking curiously at Brystasia.  Hestia and Ged both return the greeting, before making their way into the Hall.

Inside, the Hall is spotlessly clean, and the pleasing smell of various herbs hangs in the air.  Hestia continues onwards, past two rooms lined with beds, the first housing several sleeping men and women being tended to by two white robed Matriarchs.

Hestia stops outside the last door along the corridor, knocking quietly.  After a moment, a voice calls from inside.

"Who is it?"

"Hestia, Holy Mother.  Ged and I have returned."

"Come in Sister, and tell me what you found."

Hestia opens the door and steps into the room, followed by Ged and Brystasia.  It leads into a room that is part study, part herbalist's workshop.  A silver-haired woman wearing a blue-trimmed white robe sits behind a table, clearing bundles of herbs into a small chest.

"Sit down child.  You too Ged, and introduce me to your friend."  The woman smiles warmly at Brystasia.

"This is Fair Dame Brystasia, an Aesthete of the Lyceums of Aymara."  Ged's introduction is flawless, but rather formal.  The woman nods, studying Brystasia for a moment.

"A pleasure to make your acquaintance, Brystasia, although your name is already known to me.  As I'm sure it is to many in this city.  It's not every day that a child of the fair folk favours our city with her presence.  I'm Mother Asha."  She waits until everyone is seated before continuing.

"So, what did the Compass hold?  By Ged's frown, I take it wasn't as empty as we'd hoped?"


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 29, 2004)

*Bryastasia Purelove: Half-Nymph/Female (Gestalt:Holy Warrior/Rogue)*

Looking around the room at the various devices Brystasia gives a warm smile of familiarity before she turns her attention and her turquoise blue eyes to the old lady.  She smiles graciously and nods her head in introduction but doesn’t say anything out of respect and the desire not to interrupt the old woman.

As Brystasia gracefully takes a seat next to her friends she gives each of them sidewise glances seeing if either of them wants to field the older lady’s questions but after hesitating a second or two she begins speaking firmly but respectfully, “Holy Mother, it was much worse than any of hoped for.  Numerous undead, though some where in the process of sweeping up the dust and the cobwebs on the second floor but whoever was commanding there cleaning had no desire to be discovered as the main floor looked like it hadn’t been touched since the fateful day the Compass closed.”

Brystasia drops her eyes and pauses for a second as she signals for the other to pull out the items found and reaches into her backpack for her own, “But they where not entirely successful, we found these in a second floor bedroom.”  She gives a small troubled look but continues, “They where in a locked chest that was rigged to poison the unexpecting.” 

Looking briefly at the other she continues, “Also in the caller we found a magically trapped and sealed door.” Giving a slight sheepish look as she persist, “We did manage to get pass the trap but the door is still locked and is beyond are capability.” Nodding to the book in Ged’s hand, “and so is the book.”


----------



## Jarval (Jun 19, 2004)

As Brystasia lays the items found in the chest on the table, Hestia takes the vial containing the poisoned needle out of her own pack and places it alongside the other finds.

"Whoever created the undead seemed to have produced a unique quality in one of them."  Ged adds.  "One creature that I would have otherwise called a zombie possessed a bite capable of shearing through both my shield and my armor."  He holds up his arm, showing the gaping hole in the sleeve of his mail shirt.

The Holy Mother listens closely to the recount of the events in Compass, a troubled look starting to show on her face.  She picks the book up from the table, quickly leafing through the slim volume.

"I don't recognise the script, but I'm sure we can find someone to translate for us."  She says, returning the book to its place on the table.  She quickly looks over the other items, uncorking the vial holding the needle.  She cautiously sniffs it, looking thoughtful.

"Wyvern venom.  Expensive, and very dangerous.  Whoever locked that chest didn't want anyone who discovered it to live long enough to tell about its contents.

"You've done well, by the sounds of things.  I will contact the city watch immediately, and have them place a guard on the theater until we can investigate further.  I will need to contact the church of Mormekar, and find a suitable locksmith to open that door for us.  Fair Dame Brystasia, would you mind waiting here with Ged and Hestia?  You have proved most helpful, and I would ask that you continue to aid us when we return to the Compass.

"Hestia, Ged, wait here, and I will tell Edward to bring you some refreshments.  My business make take an hour or more, so make yourselves and our guest comfortable."  The Holy Mother leaves the room, taking the book and vial with her.

"Well, I guess we just wait for now..."  Hestia says as the door closes.  Ged nods, looking a little gloomy.

"I'd rather that we didn't have to bring Mormekar's followers into this.  They're odd fish, to say the least."  He shifts in his chair, then stands, removing first his tabard then his chain shirt.  He settles back into his seat, looking more comfortable in his rust-stained undershirt.  "Damned uncomfortable thing."  He grumbles.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jun 19, 2004)

*Bryastasia Purelove: Half-Nymph/Female (Gestalt:Holy Warrior/Rogue)*

Brystasia gives a small smile of acceptance as she nods her head at the old healer, “Holy Mother, It would be an honor to help and it just wouldn’t seem right to not accept this duty to the very end.”

Brystasia simply nods at Hestia’s comments, an artist most wait hours for their masterworks to be done, so the wait didn’t bother Brystasia at all but it appeared that her friends where not use to waiting it seems.

Brystasia turns her nose up at what she she’s as insensitive comments and she quickly scolds Ged, “Did you think the same thing when the Holy Mother asked for a follower of Aymara to help?”  She quickly looks apologetic, “I’m sorry Ged, I know your heart is in the right place, and I will freely admit I’ve only meet one Mormekim.  He was an Obedient Brother, who seemed to have taken a fancy in me, and from what I’ve been told they’re not as a strange cut as the rest…” She gives a small quirky smile as she thanks back upon there meeting, “but he was always nice to me.”

She looks longingly at Ged’s armor on the ground but hesitates from removing her own.  Nodding her head at his armor she smiles softly and speaks sincerely in Ged’s direction, “Will it be a distraction if I join you in getting more comfortable?”


----------



## Jarval (Jun 22, 2004)

"No, I didn't."  Ged replies, unapologetic.  "Followers of Aymara don't oppose the greatest of the healing arts, or hunt down those who have been brought back from death.  Followers of Aymara don't heckle the Holy Mother or our other senior clergy.  Followers of Aymara don't oppose the will of Morwyn!

"Wait until you've had to deal with more than the one Obedient Brother before you give them all the benefit of the doubt."  Ged continues heatedly, not noticing Bryastasia's question about removing her armor.  Hestia does notice however, and gestures that Bryastasia should make herself at home.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jun 22, 2004)

*Bryastasia Purelove: Half-Nymph/Female (Gestalt:Holy Warrior/Rogue)*

Taken back by the harshness of Ged’s voice Brystasia quickly moves to protectively cover her chest as her elegant eyebrows crinkle in anger.  Words of anger form but Brystasia simply says nothing as she sulks deeper into her chair.  

Seeing Hestia’s answer to her unheard question Brystasia slightly pouty lips mouths a simple no as she shakes her head at the same time, her feelings where hurt from the harsh words and she felt more protected within her armor.

After a few seconds of pure silence Brystasia steals a glance at Hestia, giving the healer a small meek apologetic smile.  After deeply sighing she turns back to the floor speaking softly as her words carry her pain, “I’m sorry Ged, you’re right of course, I’ve only met the one brother and that’s not nearly enough to judge them all by.  I’ve been told I’m far to trusting of others…  So I guess this is simply another example of that.  I am sorry I didn’t mean to cause you any irritation.”

Brystasia turns back towards Hestia with more of a confused than pained look, “I’ve never heard of any stories of trouble between you and the Mormekims?  If there is such a hatred then why would the Holy Mother chose to seek out there help let alone accept it?”


----------



## Jarval (Jun 22, 2004)

Hestia gives Ged an exasperated look, before turning to face Brystasia again.

"What Ged speaks of is those who follow the word rather than the spirit of Mormekim's teachings.  They feel that offering the dead another chance at life is immoral, and oppose us when we grant such a gift.  But these rigid-minded Mormekims are few in number and the Obedient Brotherhood are almost never seen among them.

"There's no hatred between those who truly follow the two faiths."  Hestia gives Ged a hard look at this point, and he looks slightly ashamed.  "We both work to keep the cycle of life running as it should, and for the most part the faithful are on friendly terms.  The Holy Mother knows this, and knows also that the Mormekims have far greater knowledge of the undead than anyone else.  If we are to find out what it was that attacked Ged, it will be from them."

Ged shifts again in his seat, although this time his discomfort is brought by Hestia's disapproval than his discarded armor.  He looks over to Brystasia, bowing his head to her.

"I'm sorry for my words, Brystasia.  I spoke in haste, and I had no right to take such a harsh tone.  I ask your forgiveness."


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jun 22, 2004)

*Bryastasia Purelove: Half-Nymph/Female (Gestalt:Holy Warrior/Rogue)*

Brystasia looks thoughtful as she listens to the healer’s words and her expressions swiftly turns to understanding and is on the verge of speaking when Ged’s soft words of forgiveness interrupt her. 

When Ged’s words of forgiveness are finished Brystasia breaks into a warm smile and leans in, brushing a stray blonde locket from her eyes in the process, and gives him a small chaste kiss on his exposed cheek.  Her face stays close as her eyes search for his, “Ged, thank you.”

Leaning back she responds tenderly to both of them while her smile continues to glow warmly, “There’s no need to apologizes, all of us regret what was said so lets simply forget it happened, but I can see where your two faiths could clash.  Hopefully this will not happen here and I will do my best to keep the piece if it does happen.”

Feeling the warmth from her close friends Brystasia quickly discards her armor and she absently pulls her shirt away from her body to remove the clinginess caused by sweat, “So do we know whom the Holy Mother was going to talk to specifically?”


----------



## Jarval (Jun 23, 2004)

Ged meets Brystasia's gaze, and he smiles.  "Thank you."  He replies simply.

"I'm not sure who it is the Holy Mother will see."  Hestia says.  "I've had few dealings with the Mormekims' hierarchy, and Ged has made a point of not speaking with them."  She shoots another, half-joking, annoyed look to Ged, who makes a small embarrassed cough.

The study door is opened, and a boy of around fourteen year of age walks into the room carrying a tray laden with a jug of fruit juice and a plate of small biscuits.  He stops and stares wide-eyed at Brystasia, until Ged speaks up.

"It's not polite to stare so, Edward."  The boy starts at being addressed, and quickly turns to face Ged.

"Why don't you put the tray down before you drop it?"  Hestia suggests, her voice full of suppressed laughter.  Edward gladly follows her advice, placing the refreshments on the desk.

"Can I be of any further service?"  He asks, the question almost solely directed to Brystasia.  "I can get you something else to drink if you don't like the juice, or some bread, or something..."


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jun 23, 2004)

*Bryastasia Purelove: Half-Nymph/Female (Gestalt:Holy Warrior/Rogue)*

Brystasia gives a small forced smile at Hestia’s joke as she subtlety reaches out for Hestia’s leg and gives it a light squeeze through the robes…  As their eyes meet Brystasia quickly gives a look of warning as her golden lockets shields Ged’s view of it.

Though she was on the verge of leaning in and whispering in her ear the sudden opening of the door has her instinctively pulling herself upright.  Seeing the young man’s problems she hides her laughter behind a huge pleasant smile while she address him with equally niceness, “Ged, he’s fine I’m sure Edward meant nothing by it.”

Still smiling she scoots a tad into her chair as she leans closer giving him all of her attention, “I’m sure the juice will be fine Edward but if you think you could find some jelly that would be much appreciated.”


----------



## Jarval (Jun 26, 2004)

Hestia raises a questioning eyebrow at Brystasia's warning look, but she refrains from comment.

"Jelly, yes, I can find you some jelly."  Edward smiles, but doesn't move, still standing staring at Brystasia.  Ged sighs, gets out of his seat, and gently pushes the boy towards the door.

"Come on Edward, let's go and find the ladies some jelly, shall we?  And I need a new shield, so we can go on a hunt through the armoury as well."  He ushers Edward out the room, closing the door behind him.

"Well, I think you've found another admirer."  Hestia grins, then looks more serious.  "Something seemed to bother you just before Edward arrived.  Was it something I said?"


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jun 26, 2004)

*Bryastasia Purelove: Half-Nymph/Female (Gestalt:Holy Warrior/Rogue)*

Brystasia grins as she watches the scene unfold between the young boy and Ged, Brystasia gives a Edward a small wave as Ged gentle guides him towards the door while he looks back upon her.

Turning towards Hestia Brystasia laughs lightly at her comment, “Yeah, I guess so, but in Edward’s defense he didn’t do anything to really be embarrassed about, boys that are changing to men often find me very distracting.  Honestly, I didn’t even want the jelly but I’ve found out that if I let them be helpful I’ve made there day.”  She shrugs slightly at the idea as she shakes absently shakes her head, “Though I’m still not really comfortable with adding to their tasks”

Brystasia looks away quickly, frowning in the process, but she reluctantly nods her head as she looks apologetically back towards the healer, “Hestia your right, and it’s none of my business, but I think you where a bit harsh on Ged.  I’ve forgiven him and I think you should too.”  She smiles sweetly and reassuringly, “Besides I overreacted to his words, its not often I man will talk to me in such a manner so I suspect his desires are for someone else.”


----------



## Jarval (Jun 26, 2004)

"Ah, the trials that come with true beauty."  Hestia giggles.  "I'm sure they don't mind _you_ adding to their tasks.

"As for Ged, he needs to be a bit more tolerant.  He's just seen the examples of a few bad apples among the Mormekims, and taken that to mean the whole barrel is rotten." Hestia shrugs, then smiles.  "But I've forgiven him.  How can I not?  He looks so adorable when he's embarrassed."

She raises her eyebrows at Brystasia's last comment.  "I hope you're right."  She says, looking thoughtfully at the door.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jun 26, 2004)

*Bryastasia Purelove: Half-Nymph/Female (Gestalt:Holy Warrior/Rogue)*

Brystasia continues to smile friendly but her tone implies more solemn thoughts, “That’s all true but it’s mainly their desire to add _me to there tasks.”__  Her tone returns to normal, “Or says my kindly brothers and sisters, there where few men in my forest home and the fewer times still that we meet them they where always much more interested in mother, so my experiences with men are very limited as you know they’re very protective of me.”

As Brystasia listens to her friend a huge combination of a grin and smile forms on her face as she giggles lightly, “Indeed he is quite adorable, but don’t be so hard on him, while he indeed might need to be more tolerant, it’s his very stubborn nature and while it can be a pain times it’s also a blessing.  I think it’s his stubborn nature and his since of loyalty that makes him see me as simply another women.”

Reaching out with her delicate hand Brystasia rests it upon Hestia’s knee a reassuring smile on her face, “I’m sure I’m right, I mean why else would he address me the way he just did?”_


----------



## Jarval (Jun 26, 2004)

The remainder of the hour passes quickly, with pleasant conversation, and a steady stream of food happily supplied by Edward.  Ged returns after ten minutes, having found himself a slightly rusty but still serviceable steel shield.

"I'd like to see anything bite through this!"  He says with satisfaction, knocking on the metal surface.

**********

With the Holy Mother's return, the group assembles outside of the Hall.  A dwarf wearing a leather apron covered in far more pockets than can be practical and two Obedient Brothers dressed in black plate mail are already waiting.

"I mean, look at that, dressed head to toe in black.  Are they trying to scare small children?"  Ged mutters, keeping his distance from the Mormekims.  Hestia nudges him sharply with her elbow, a gesture that is somewhat dampened by Ged's chain shirt.

"Lady Brystasia?"  One of the Obedient Brothers speaks up, drawing Brystasia's attention to him.  Velimir smiles broadly back at her, having now removed his helmet.

"Another admirer?"  Hestia asks with a smirk.  Ged's eyes narrow at this suggestion, and he looks suspiciously at Velimir.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jun 27, 2004)

*Bryastasia Purelove: Half-Nymph/Female (Gestalt:Holy Warrior/Rogue)*

Brystasia rolls her eyes at Ged comments while casting an agreeing smile at Hestia’s sharp elbow while she retorts just as quietly, “Ged don’t get jealous you’re just as scary as them.”

Her head picks up at the surprise of hearing her name called as her face forms a curious look but it quickly breaks out into a delighted smile as her sharp eyes recognized a familiar face and she replay distracted to Hestia, “Maybe…  but he is a friend.”

Walking excitedly towards him a look crossed with shock and delight Brystasia laughs lightly as she gives a friendly hug, or the best she can manage do to the armor, and reaches up on tiptoes to kiss him lightly on the cheek, “Brother Velimir, what a pleasant surprise, I’m I right to assume that you’re here to help us with a pest problem?" 

If no one seems to be interested in during introductions Brystasia quickly introduces all.


----------



## Jarval (Jun 28, 2004)

Ged makes a grumpy grunt at Brystasia's joke, still looking sourly at the two Obedient Brothers.  Hestia rolls her eyes in exasperation, and follows after Brystasia.

"How good it is to see you again."  Velimir says warmly, pleased by Brystasia's greeting.  "I've heard that you are in no small part responsible for drawing this... pest problem... to light.  Your training is now complete, I take it?"

As Brystasia starts her introductions, Velimir nods.  He shakes hands with Hestia, and with Ged, although his and Ged's hands touch only for the briefest of moments.

"And this is Brother Ryat."  Velimir continues, making a sweeping gesture with his right arm to indicate the other Obedient Brother.

"A pleasure to meet you all."  Ryat replies, bowing slightly.  His gaze holds Ged's for a moment, and mutual loathing is clear on both men's faces.

"Aster Wheelwright, at your service."  The dwarf chimes in, prompting another round of handshakes.  "Locksmith, artisan, and part-time alchemist."  He pats a pocket full of vials, grinning widely.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jun 28, 2004)

*Bryastasia Purelove: Half-Nymph/Female (Gestalt:Holy Warrior/Rogue)*

As Brystasia wraps her arms around Velimir’s she continues to smile warmly, obviously pleased that the taller of the Obedient Brothers would remember such a unimportant detail, “Indeed it is Brother Velimir, actually today is my first day on the job, so to speak.”  She blushes slightly at her own inexperience, “Actually it was the Morwynites that brought it to the eyes of Aymara.”  She turns extending one of her arms at her two friends an appreciative smile on her face, “They deserve the credit.”

Brystasia nods and smiles at the other two Mormekims, “It’s an honor and pleasure.”  She seems on the verge of saying more but stops short of it as her eyes pick up the hatred that Ged and Ryat share.  

Spinning around Brystasia gives Hestia a worried look but she waits for no advice as she quickly decides that the task at hand can control temper their anger, bending down slightly as she grins at the dwarf, “Master* Aster, we have a door in the cellar of the Compass that we’ve been unable to open and there’s no way to bypass it, do you think one of your vast masteries can open it for us?”









*OOC:*


* I wasn’t sure how to address him, is he just a master locksmith here to apply his trade or is he more?


----------



## Jarval (Jun 29, 2004)

"In that case, we are indebted to the Morwynites as well."  Velimir nods his thanks to Ged and Hestia, before turning his attention back to Brystasia.

"Quite the eventful first day for you then.  I hope you get to spend more of you time following more pleasant pursuits than disposing of the undead.  It hardly seems a fitting task for one with a heart as joyous as yours."  Hestia waggles her eyebrows at Brystasia as Velimir says this, trying to hide her grin.  Following Brystasia's worred glance, Hestia takes Ged by the arm,  placing herself between him and Ryat.

"I think I can give it a fair shot."  Master Aster says confidently.  "Even if the lock can't be persuaded, there's more than one way to open a door, if you catch my drift."  He pats the vials again, one of which bubbles disturbingly...


_(*OoC:*  Aster's just a locksmith hired by the Holy Mother to help out.  Master is the appropriate title for an artisan, as far as Brystasia can remember.)_


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jun 29, 2004)

*Bryastasia Purelove: Half-Nymph/Female (Gestalt:Holy Warrior/Rogue)*

Between Velimir’s words and Hestia’s look Brystasia breaks out into a blushes that she has no control over and she quickly drops her turquoise blue eyes as she brushes a stray blonde locket from her face… 

Finally she brings her smiling blue eyes back up towards Velimir’s, deeply blue eyes as she speaks softly, “I assure you that I’m quite capable but I’m more than willing to leave them to you my noble brother but thank you for the complement.”

Turning her attention to the dwarf she looks cautiously, but smiles friendly, at the vial, “Well I hope it doesn’t come down to that, but I will caution you, Master Aster that poor Jed was through for a loop and across the room from the trap.”


----------



## Jarval (Jun 30, 2004)

"Well, I'll just have to be careful then."  Aster seems unbothered by Bryastasia's warning.

**********

The now larger group makes its way back towards the Compass.  While the streets are at least as busy as when Bryastasia, Ged and Hestia returned, passage through the crowds is much easier.  The crowds part at the sight of Velimir and Ryat in their black armor and soot-marked shields, giving a clear path through the streets.  Five minutes later, and the group stands outside of the Compass.

"If you could lead the way?"  Velimir suggests to Ged.  He frowns and shakes his head.

"No, I think it's better if Bryastasia leads the way.  You and Brother Ryat follow after her, and myself and Hestia will act as a rear guard."  Ged says.  Hestia opens her mouth to say something, but seems to think better of it.

"As you wish, Brother."  Velimir replies mildly.  He turns to Bryastasia.  ""If you'd be so good, Lady Bryastasia.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jun 30, 2004)

*Bryastasia Purelove: Half-Nymph/Female (Gestalt:Holy Warrior/Rogue)*

Brystasia smiles happily at all of her companions and she gracefully steps through them and takes the lead, “I figured it’s best if we go straight to the door in question…” 

She pauses for a second as a thought crosses her face and she turns towards the tall Obedient Brother with a helpful and curious expression on her stunning face, “Oh!  Brother Velimir did you want to see the remains of the unusual undead from before?”

If he seems interested Brystasia will lead them to the corpse, and if he isn’t she will lead them downstairs.









*OOC:*


normal checks: spot, search, hide, and move silently


----------



## Jarval (Jul 1, 2004)

The two men of the New Sokaran Army guarding the front door step aside as Bryastasia approaches, letting her and her companions past without comment.

"I would indeed be most interested to see it."  Velimir replies.

The group heads into the stage on the left, and through the curtain.  Once on the other side, it's clear to Bryastasia that someone else has been through here since her, Hestia and Ged left.  The same set of footprints cross and recross the back stage area several times, smudged and scuffed as if left by running feet...


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 1, 2004)

*Bryastasia Purelove: Half-Nymph/Female (Gestalt:Holy Warrior/Rogue)*

Frowning Brystasia pulls up quickly while pointing towards the dust, her voice is a whisper but her unladylike words give a more profound impact, “Damn it!  Someone’s on to us and there in a hurry.  Should we split up and look for them?”

Her face frowns a little in hesitation at her own suggestion and it’s easy for all to see she’s not so sure it’s a good idea.









*OOC:*


Groups of the break up:  Brystasia and Velimir; Hestia and Ged; Aster and Ryat.  Bry’s group will go to the undead, Hestia’s group will fallow the tracks to the best of there ability, Aster and Ryat can check upstairs.

Brystasia is more than willing to get talked out of this plan.


----------



## Jarval (Jul 1, 2004)

"No way."  Ged says firmly.  "We've had more than enough surprises in this place already.  If we're going to tackle this, I want us to all do it together."  This statement of concern is undermined slightly by the look of mistrust he directs towards Ryat.

"I am in agreement."  Velimir adds.  "I doubt that we have any chance of catching whoever or whatever has made these marks.  The theater has been empty to our knowledge for nearly two hours." 




			
				Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Accalon Darcanda: Human/Male (Unholy Warrior)



_(*OoC:*  Gaaaah!  Doppelganger!  Flees in panic...  )_


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 1, 2004)

*Bryastasia Purelove: Half-Nymph/Female (Gestalt:Holy Warrior/Rogue)*

Upset about the new developments Brystasia completely ignores the look that Ged gives as a frown  takes center stage on her face and her shoulders go limp, sighing before she speak, “Yeah… I guess that was simply too much to ask for.”

Her turquoise blue eyes light up as she looks from Hestia towards Ged, “What about the guards where they the same as before?”

Not waiting for an answer she squeezing her lithe body through the crowd and then takes off for the front door.




			
				Jarval said:
			
		

> _(*OoC:*  Gaaaah!  Doppelganger!  Flees in panic...  )_












*OOC:*


  not sure how I managed to do that...  You would run if you knew of his true evilness.


----------



## Jarval (Jul 1, 2004)

"Hold on!"  Ged calls after Bryastasia.

"We didn't summon the guards, Holy Mother Adelaide did."  Hestia adds her voice to Ged's.  "So we don't know what they looked like.  Or look like, if it's the same guards..."


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 2, 2004)

*Bryastasia Purelove: Half-Nymph/Female (Gestalt:Holy Warrior/Rogue)*

Though she hears the words Brystasia fails to stop at Ged’s order as she continues to back the way they came yelling an answer over her shoulder, “Relax, I smell a possibility of a ruse and I would rather be safe than sorry, I hate looking foolish.”









*OOC:*


 Not sure if the doors where open when we got here, or if they closed them after we passed through. Anyhow If Brystasia can get to the guard she will assault them with the usual questions, what's your name?  Where you the first ones here?  Did you see anyone leave?  Did you hear anything? Etc.  She's there to talk not threaten though.


----------



## Jarval (Jul 2, 2004)

The doors are still open from the groups entrance, and Brystasia quickly passes through back onto the street.  The two guardsmen look a little surprised at seeing her again so quickly, but make no comment.  Picking the man on the left, Brystasia starts her questions.

"What's your name?"

"Corporal Brigstock, ma'am."

"Where you the first ones here?"

"Yes ma'am.  Got here about forty minutes or so ago, give or take."

"Did you see anyone leave?"

"No ma'am.  We were given orders to stop anyone trying to get in or out.  Excepting your good self and your friends, o'course."

"Did you hear anything?"

"No ma'am, but what will all the racket from the market and the docks, a man can barely hear himself think today."


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 2, 2004)

*Bryastasia Purelove: Half-Nymph/Female (Gestalt:Holy Warrior/Rogue)*

Brystasia’s blue eyes darken in a sneer as she realizes how long the place was unguarded, “What!  You’ve only been here for a three fourth’s of an hour?  What took so long?”


----------



## Jarval (Jul 3, 2004)

"We were only told to come here an hour ago."  Corporal Brigstock looks a little startled by the darkening of Brystasia’s mood.  "We got here as quick as we could, but the traffic's been murder."

"Now then miss, go easy on Brigstock."  The other guard calls, his tone cold.  "We got here as soon as we could, and we've not seen anyone go in or out, so I'd say we've done our job.  Maybe you should have got some of your lot to watch this place if you don't think we're up to it."


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 3, 2004)

*Bryastasia Purelove: Half-Nymph/Female (Gestalt:Holy Warrior/Rogue)*

Brystasia continues to look displeased as she walks between the guards and back into the building, her reply is tart and unpleasant, “No, stay here the damage has already been done.”

Inside she address the others, “Brother Velimir is correct, I doubt we will find anyone.”  She gives a small smile, obviously forced, as she address the short dwarf, “Shall we look at this door?”


----------



## Jarval (Jul 3, 2004)

"I'm all in favour of taking a gander at it, if you folks are ready."  Aster replies cheerfully.

"And if we may, myself and Brother Ryat would like to examine the creature that attacked Brother Ged."  Velimir reminds Bryastasia.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 3, 2004)

*Bryastasia Purelove: Half-Nymph/Female (Gestalt:Holy Warrior/Rogue)*

Brystasia nods her head while her faces flushes red and an embarrassed smile forms on her face, “Of course, how forgetful of me.  We shall go to it first my brothers.”


----------



## Jarval (Jul 5, 2004)

"Thank you."  Ryat says as Bryastasia starts to lead the way.

Through the side door, and back along the passageway.  The number of footprints leading up and down the passage is obviously more than when Bryastasia first saw it.  The corpse still lies where it fell, and Velimir and Ryat move to examine it.

Ryat pulls a small vial of liquid from his belt pouch and drinks its contents.  He stares intently at the sprawled body for almost a minute, before looking up at Velimir.

"Necromancy, and a small amount of transmutation.  I think this was a zombie enhanced by some other form of magic."  He says.  Velimir nods.

"Well that is some small reassurance, at least.  A new breed of undead would have been a most worrying development."  He turns back to the rest of the group.  "We can continue when you're ready.  I think we have learnt all we can for now."


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 5, 2004)

*Bryastasia Purelove: Half-Nymph/Female (Gestalt:Holy Warrior/Rogue)*

Brystasia’s smile shares there relief as she nods her head in agreement, “Of course, lets go and investigate that door.”

With everyone in tow Brystasia starts back towards the stairs, but instead of sneaking she moves at her usual graceful walk as her keen eyes continue to look for anything out of place.


----------



## Jarval (Jul 7, 2004)

As Brystasia again leads the way, she notes that the footprints continue along the passageway, down the steps, and (apparently) through the locked door.  Ryat holds up a hand, cautioning the others not to approach, then examines the door.

"A lingering trace of abjuration, which I suspect is from the trap Brother Ged found, and a strong aura of necromancy from the room beyond."  He says after a moment's pause.  "Proceed, Master Aster."

Aster nods, pulling a roll of lockpicks and various other tools from his pockets.  He kneels in front of the door, and proceeds to first study, then jig the lock.  After two minutes or so, there's a click from the door, and Aster steps back.

"Done.  A tricky one you found me there.  Not often you see locks that well made."  He smiles, appreciative of another craftsman's work.

Velimir unsheathes his sword, a large and well crafted hand-and-a-half bastard sword with a small piece of charred wood affixed to the hilt.  Ryat follows suit, readying his warhammer.  Ged draws his sword, and Hestia takes hold of her holy symbol, praying quietly under her breath.  Aster notes the sudden proliferation of weaponry, and pulls a small folding hand crossbow from a pocket.

"If you'd open the door Brystasia, we'll see what lies on the other side."  Ged says, moving to stand beside her as he speaks.  He hefts his shield, moving himself in between Brystasia and whatever might lie on the other side...


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 7, 2004)

*Bryastasia Purelove: Half-Nymph/Female (Gestalt:Holy Warrior/Rogue)*

Brystasia nods her head quietly and moves towards the door, as she starts to open them she expects to encounter a struggle from the heavy door…









*OOC:*


 As soon as the doors are open, I suspect they swing toward the group; Brystasia will draw her own weapons from the safety of presented from being behind the others.  She takes the lead if it’s offered but she’ll simply try to remain quite and alert.


----------



## Jarval (Jul 8, 2004)

Brystasia pushes cautiously on the door.  Aster's assessment of the lock proves to hold true for the door as a whole, as it swings open surprisingly easily for the weight of wood and metal it must contain.  Hestia's torch light extends a short distance into the room, but no further, coming to an unnatural stop less than five feet into the chamber beyond.

"Darkness...  Someone must have been busy while we were away..."  Hestia murmurs as she waves the torch closer to the sharp line at which the light stops.

"And there's death."  Velimir adds, sniffing the air.  Ryat nods in agreement.

"There's undead in there, I'd be willing to bet.  So be it..."  He steps up to the doorway, and through into the shadowy dark beyond.  Velimir follows, and Ged a moment after.  Hestia hesitates, giving Brystasia a nervous and worried look.

"I don't like this one bit..."


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 8, 2004)

*Bryastasia Purelove: Half-Nymph/Female (Gestalt:Holy Warrior/Rogue)*

The eeriness and the gloom from the room is oppressive to Brystasia, though she’s has know way of knowing she has no doubts that the two Obedient Brothers are right….  Death and undeath lingered near.

Taking strength from Velimir and the other Brystasia slides the door stopping only long enough to kiss Hestia gentle on the forehead, “Be strong, we are all here to protect you just like your faith in Morwyn will protect us.”

Giving one last smile Brystasia steps completely through as she joins the men in the omnipresent darkness…


----------



## Jarval (Jul 9, 2004)

Hestia nods, still nervous, but seemingly reassured by Brystasia's words.

Brystasia steps though the line into the gloom.  After a moment, her eyes adjust to some degree, and she realizes that it's not totally dark, but the lighting is muted to the level of a cloudy night.  Ahead, she can make out Ged, and less distinctly Velimir and Ryat, partly hidden by their black armor.  

"Oops, sorry."  Hestia whispers as she runs into Brystasia.  The torch's flame is almost invisible, suppressed by whatever magic fills the room.

"There!  Movement!  Velimir calls, and moves swiftly after an indistinct shape.  Ryat and Ged follow suit, but Brystasia pauses when she hears something shuffling from behind her.  She turns to see an emaciated figure reaching out one clawed hand towards Hestia...


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 9, 2004)

*Bryastasia Purelove: Half-Nymph/Female (Gestalt:Holy Warrior/Rogue)*

Brystasia screams in near panic as she steps in between the withered figure and the unprotected cleric, “Hestia! Lookout!”

Her lightblade bats at the clawed hand reaching for out for Hestia as she thrusts her thinblade at the dark figure.









*OOC:*


She doesn’t have a way to protect Hestia so simply consider it two attacks.


----------



## Jarval (Jul 10, 2004)

The sound of a melee starting a little way across the chamber is barely noticed by Brystasia or Hestia, as she spins to face the figure behind her.

Brystasia moves quickly to intercept Hestia's attacker, but her haste cost her accuracy.  Both her blades go wide of the mark, the figure chuckling as she misses.  It ignores Brystasia for now, lunging again for Hestia.

Hestia screams in panic, ducking back from the raking claws to swing her quarterstaff.  This too misses, the darkness making accurate strikes difficult.

"Hestia?"  Ged's voice calls, a note of panic filling the young warrior's normally confidant voice.  Running footsteps can be heard for a moment, then Ged yells in pain.

"Blast you, you foul creature!"  The sound of a sword striking flesh echoes through the chamber, and there's a bubbling howl of pain.

"Ryat, to your left!"  Velimir calls out, and a sword-strike is heard again.

"Agggh, damn it, I've been bitten!"  Ryat shouts, then he groans incoherently.  This is followed by a metallic thud, akin to the sound an armored man falling onto a paved floor might make...


_(*OoC:*  Brystasia, Hestia and the figure's attacks all miss.  I'm keeping the rolls for the others under wraps for now, as Brystasia can't see what's going on.)_


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 10, 2004)

*Bryastasia Purelove: Half-Nymph/Female (Gestalt:Holy Warrior/Rogue)*

Muttering unladylike beneath her breath Brystasia, continues her assault against her antagonists by thrusting her swords at the center of his body.

Her face crinkles in anger as her blood starts to boil, “Laugh at me will you!  Why don’t you taste cold steel!”

Not turning her attention away from the fight she yells over her shoulder, “Hestia!  Call upon Morwyn to protect us!”









*OOC:*


Keeping them under wraps is fine...  I'm not sure I want to know them anyhow...


----------



## Jarval (Jul 11, 2004)

From behind Brystasia, the sound of Ged's struggle continues.  A sword strikes again, and there's another chilling inhuman howl.

Brystasia attacks again.  In the gloom, she misjudges the distance with her thinblade, the point finding nothing but air.  Her lightblade proves more successful, puncturing the figure's stomach.  It spins to face her, the stench of rotting flesh emanating from it's innards.

"You hurt me!"  It sounds shocked, fixing Brystasia with an unsettling stare.  She dodges the figure's clawed hands easily, but it leans forwards, sinking its teeth into her arm.  Her chain shirt bares the brunt of the assault, the teeth scratching over her skin rather than tearing the flesh.  Even so, a strange numbness momentarily fills Brystasia's arm, but she forces herself to keep hold of her blade and stay on her feet.

"Morwyn, help us now, for our need is great!"  Hestia prays fervently.  A halo of pure white light briefly penetrates the gloom, washing over the figure in front of Brystasia and Hestia.  It staggers back, then throws itself forwards again.

"Silly girl with her silly little god.  I'll eat you, and He will eat Her, and Her family, and the tree itself."  It jeers, chuckling happily.  Hestia looks first shocked, then enraged by these words.  Her knuckles go white as she grips her crystal pendant, and a new determination blazes behind her eyes...

"Blessed Mormekar, I ask you restore order!  Give death back to these beasts, and let them be judged!"  Velimir's voice rings through the darkness.  Another burst of light, this time fire-red, floods the chamber.  The snarls from whatever creature he is fighting are not of agony by rather anger, and there are several thuds from that direction.


_(*OoC:*  Brystasia would have hit with both attacks, but the darkness is giving concealment to everyone.  One attack hit, dealing 5 damage.  Hestia's Turn Undead attempt failed, and Brystasia takes 1 point of damage.  She also succeeds a Fortitude save.)_


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 11, 2004)

*Bryastasia Purelove: Half-Nymph/Female (Gestalt:Holy Warrior/Rogue)*

As Brystasia fuming in anger, her blue eyes stay intent upon her adversary study him as they continue there dance, her voice is still tense but slightly calmed by the fact she’s drawn first blood, “And I shall hurt you again…”

Brystasia smirks as she hears the strong voice of Velimir and the effects of his faith, “Sounds like your friends are having issues.”

As if to punctuate her point she thrusts with both weapons…


----------



## Jarval (Jul 11, 2004)

"Pah!  We will eat you all, including the two filthy Mormekims."  The figure leers at Brystasia, baring it's rotted teeth in amusement.

From Ged's direction,  final howl is cut off mid-way through, and a moment later he bounds into view, his sword covered in black blood.

"I've finished one, but there's at least two more!"  He says to Brystasia, putting himself in between Hestia and the figure.  It scowls at Ged's arrival, but keeps its focus on Brystasia.

Brystasia thrusts with her swords, the figure batting one aside only to step into the path of the other.  Brystasia twists her lightblade inside the creature's chest before pulling it free, and the figure gasps in agony.  Dark blood wells up from the wound and from the creatures mouth as it staggers back.  Its previous confidence has fled it, and it bolts for the doorway.

Hestia swings hard at the creature's unprotected back, her staff striking with a loud CRACK.  The figure collapses in a limp heap on the ground, its back broken by the blow.

"Oh gods, I killed him."  Hestia puts her hand to her mouth in shock, the color draining from her face.  "Oh goddess, oh goddess, oh goddess..."

"Now's not the time, Hestia."  Ged says briskly, although concern for his charge is clear in his eyes.  "To Velimir?"  He asks Brystasia.

The sounds of battle still come clearly from one side of the room, but then stop suddenly.  Then the sound of something fleshy hitting the stone floor is heard by Brystasia and her two companions. 

"Hello?  Anyone?  Where's Ryat?"  Velimir calls out, his voice echoing around the still unseen chamber.


_(*OoC:*  Brystasia dealt 8 points of damage with her lightblade, nearly finishing her foe.  Hestia got lucky (rolled a 19) to deal the killing blow.)_


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 11, 2004)

*Bryastasia Purelove: Half-Nymph/Female (Gestalt:Holy Warrior/Rogue)*

Brystasia quickly replies to the panicked Morwynite, “Hestia, it’s okay the thing was trying to kill us, so please be strong for me sister.”  

Not waiting for her response she replies to Ged after the last sound of battle finishes echo thought the chamber, “Or him to us.”

Speaking loudly so everyone can hear Brystasia address the tall Mormekim, “Brother Velimir, We are here, fallow my voice and we shall look for Brother Ryat together!”

Not sure what else to say Brystasia projects her voice though out the chamber as she begins to softly sing about a noble knight and even more noble deeds.









*OOC:*


Yay!  I got to use my Perform: Sing skill.   Oh a that’s a + 18 on the check, not that it matters.


----------



## Jarval (Jul 12, 2004)

"I've never stuck another soul before..."  Hestia continues in a mortified tone.  She looks to Brystasia and nods.  "But you're right.  Oh goddess..."  Her free hand is visibly shaking, and she looks more scared by her own strike than the appearance of the creature.

"Thank goodness, I feared the worst."  Velimir calls back.  Brystasia starts to sing, her voice filling the darkness with song.  Every note is a thing of beauty, the tune crystal clear.  Aymara herself must be watching over such a performance.  Hestia calms visibly, and Ged can only stand and listen in wonder.

"Fairest Sister, your voice could call the fiends of Hell back to the celestial planes and have them repent for their sins."  Velimir says as he emerges from the gloom, his armour, sword and shield dripping with blood.  Ged nods in mute agreement, his resentment towards Velimir seemingly forgotten.

"But Ryat is not with you?"  Velimir asks.  "We must find him, for at least one more ghoul remains."


_(*OoC:*  It may not have mattered, but Brystasia rolled a 20 on her Perform check.  I kid you not.  A grand total of 38 results in a song that no-one in the room is likely to ever hear bettered.  Or at least until Brystasia has gained a few levels... )_


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 12, 2004)

*Bryastasia Purelove: Half-Nymph/Female (Gestalt:Holy Warrior/Rogue)*

Though the darkness hides most of the blush upon her cheeks its still easy for all to tell that Brystasia is utterly embarrassed by the attention and the compliment, she replies softly and modestly, “I’m not really _that_ good…  but thanks for the complement anyways.”

Snapping out of her embarrassment Brystasia quickly speaks of her plan, hoping that Velimir doesn’t think she’s waiting the precious time they have to rescue Ryat, “No, Brother Ryat is not with us but now we know where the four of us are we can break up into pairs and look quickly for him with less overlap.” 

Not sure if Velimir, or the others will like the idea, Brystasia quickly moves towards the tall Obedient Brother’s side, “I think Ryat was closer to you, we should begin are search from there.  Ged, I’m sure you would prefer to stay with Hestia so you two look upon this side of the room and work over to us.”

Putting the shorter blade back in its sheath Brystasia pulls out the everburning torch from her backpack, “I doubt it will help us much but any light is better than none.”









*OOC:*


Wow, that’s got to be a record…  I wouldn’t be surprised if it wasn’t levels, 5 or so, before she scored higher.  

As for the searching, stay in pairs, and try to cover as much ground while being thorough.


----------



## Jarval (Jul 12, 2004)

"Sounds like a good plan to me."  Ged puts a hand on Hestia's shoulder.  "Come on, let's go and find Ryat."  Hestia nods wordlessly, still shaken from the recent fight.

"This was a well laid trap."  Velimir says as he and Bryastasia make their way towards the far side of the room.  "Thank the gods that it was us who had to deal with it, rather than the city watch.  A pack of ghouls could easily finish..."  He stops talking abruptly, holding up his hand for Bryastasia to stop.  After a moment she can hear a munching sound coming from a short distance ahead...

"Ryat."  Velimir says flatly.  He look to Bryastasia, checking she is ready for battle, then charges forwards.  After fifty feet or so, the pair come across Ryat sprawled across the floor, his eyes open and unfocused.  A ghoul sits gnawing on his right leg, gore staining the front of it's tattered shirt.

Velimir utters a choking cry of anger, and swings his sword in a sweeping arc.  The ghoul throws itself back to avoid the blade, growling in annoyance.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 12, 2004)

*Bryastasia Purelove: Half-Nymph/Female (Gestalt:Holy Warrior/Rogue)*

Trying not to focus upon Ryat, and what his unmoving body could only mean, Brystasia charges the creature only a few steps behind Velimir.

As she runs she drops the torch, its job done, to the floor and she draws her other blade.

Reaching the creature she lunges while she screams for the others, “Hestia!  Ged!  We found Ryat, but we're under attack!”


----------



## Jarval (Jul 13, 2004)

"Damn it!"  Ged curses from the dark.  "We're coming!  Come on Hestia!"

Bryastasia throws the torch to one side and stabs at the ghoul.  It ducks, and her blade goes over its head by a good eighteen inches.  It throws itself forwards, biting down onto Bryastasia's shoulder.  Again her armour takes the brunt of the attack, and again she fights back the feeling of slow cold that flows from the wound.

Velimir thrusts his sword into the ghoul's back and out through its shoulder, the wound mirroring the bite it's delivering to Bryastasia.  Cold blood soaks through Bryastasia's overshirt, carrying the sickly smells of decay with it.  The ghoul throws back its head and bellows at the hurt, trying to turn and claw at Velimir.

Ged and Hestia burst into view, closing quickly with the melee.  Hestia starts to pray, while Ged charges to the fight...


_(*OoC:*  That 20% miss chance is proving a real hindrance to Bryastasia, loosing her another hit.  The ghoul's bite does 2 points of damage after taking her armour's DR into account.  Velimir hits (as you might have guessed) and deals 10 points of damage.)_


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 13, 2004)

*Bryastasia Purelove: Half-Nymph/Female (Gestalt:Holy Warrior/Rogue)*

Grunting from the bite Brystasia grinds her teeth to help stifle the pain, and to keep from vocalizing it, fanning out and around the creature in the hope of making the fool creature’s choice on who to attack much more difficult.

Taking her blue eyes from the creature she looks upon her down companion a look of worry upon her face, “Ryat!  Are you okay?”

As she waits for her reply she strikes at the undead creature once again.


----------



## Jarval (Jul 13, 2004)

Charging in, Ged's sword whips past the ghoul's ear, missing by a mere fraction of an inch.  The ghoul flinches, obviously still in pain from Velimir's strike.

Ryat lies still and silent on the look, unresponsive to Bryastasia's call.  His face has started to go pale, and blood flows freely from his savaged leg, pooling around him.

Bryastasia stabs again, and this time her aim is true.  The thinblade punctures straight through the ghoul's neck.  The creature drops to the floor, twitching wildly for a moment, then lies still.


_(*OoC:*  Bryastasia does 7 points of damage, finishing the ghoul.)_


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 13, 2004)

*Bryastasia Purelove: Half-Nymph/Female (Gestalt:Holy Warrior/Rogue)*

The creature is still twitching as Brystasia drops to her knees to check on Ryat but between the blood and the damage she looks panicky as she calls for the white robe, “Hestia!  Ryat badly needs your help!”

Trying to look in the gloomy darkness she barks orders to the others, “Ged, grab the torch, Hestia will need all the light we can find.”  Her eyes glance up apologetically at the tall man, “Velimir, please stay with your friend and brother I shall watch for more creatures.”

Once Hestia is in place Brystasia backs away and moves slightly away from them so she can look and listen for trouble.


----------



## Jarval (Jul 13, 2004)

Hestia moves quickly to kneel beside Brystasia, the sight of Ryat's wound displacing her shaken nerves from the fight with cool professionalism.

Ged moves to scoop up the torch, holding it high to provide some little illumination on the scene.  Even he blanches slightly that the state of Ryat's leg.

"Gods, it was eating him..."  He makes a slight choking sound, trying not to gag at the sight and smell.

"It's bad, but he's not dead yet."  Hestia says after quickly examining the fallen holy warrior.  She places her hands on either side of the torn flesh on his leg, and calls out to Morwyn.  The pure white light lightens the dark once more, muscle and skin flowing back to fill the gap.  The light fades, but still Ryat does not stir.

"Brother Ryat?  Can you hear me?"  Hestia leans forwards, placing her fingers at the base of Ryat's neck.  "His pulse is strong, but he's a still as the grave..."

"It is the ghoul's foul touch."  Velimir explains.  "They carry an unholy curse that can leave even the strongest man unable to move.  I am surprised only one of our number succumbed.  Fortunately, such paralysis is usually brief, although even the shortest span can be fatal under the wrong circumstances."

Brystasia backs away a small distance, and stands listening intently.  The chamber is silent apart from the sound of her and her companions breathing.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 13, 2004)

*Bryastasia Purelove: Half-Nymph/Female (Gestalt:Holy Warrior/Rogue)*

Brystasia smiles at the good news, but fights off the urge to draw near to the others, but she does join them in are discussions, “That would seem to explain the coldness I felt after it wounded me?”   Her voice caries a little of horror she feels from the new knowledge, “I imagine if one was to succumb to this touch it would be deadly if one was alone.  We must still in pairs, no one do a fool hardly think and wonder off alone.”  

Nodding at the downed Ryat, “Will he be okay to continue or should we take him to help first?”


----------



## Jarval (Jul 13, 2004)

"He should recover soon, although I would imagine his leg will be sore for a day or two to come."  Velimir says to Bryastasia.

"I would heal him further, but I only have the power to call upon Morwyn once more today.  She ask us to be prudent in using our skills, and I would have some magic in reserve in case we run across any more trouble."  Hestia replies.

Proving Velimir's words true, Ryat sits upright abruptly, reaching for the warhammer at his side.  He relaxes a little on see Velimir, then winces in pain.

"I see you got him, then."  Ryat says, nodding towards the body of the ghoul.  He rubs his leg cautiously, examining the damage.

"I've done what I can, you'll need to take it easy."  Hestia says.  Velimir shakes his head in disagreement.

"The gods have seen fit to give me some skill at healing, although not the degree of finesse you have Sister."  He takes off his gauntlets and lays a hand on Ryat's leg.  A pale glow surrounds his hand, the light like the embers of a dying fire, and the remaining signs of Ryat's hurt vanish.

"Thank you Brother."  Ryat says warmly, getting back to his feet.  He looks around for his greave, only to find the armour piece buckled on the floor a short distance away.

"Cursed creature couldn't even be bothered to unbuckle it."  Ryat sounds annoyed as he shows Velimir the bite marks on the leather straps.

"Hullo?  Hullo?  Are you all alright in there?"  Aster's voice comes from the direction Bryastasia assumes the doorway to be in.  The dwarven craftsman sounds rather worried.  "Should I fetch help?"


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 13, 2004)

*Bryastasia Purelove: Half-Nymph/Female (Gestalt:Holy Warrior/Rogue)*

Having not seen, or heard, anything Brystasia quickly approaches the others, but mainly she moves to Ryat’s side where she gives him a light kiss on the cheek, “You had me worried there Brother Ryat.”  Flashing a small smile she continues, “I’m happy to see you on your feet.”

She quickly turns to the sound of the voice but she turns back towards her friends for confirmation, “If there’s no way to catch those responsible, wouldn’t it be wiser if we turned back and let the guards watch the place for the night?”  Looking the two obedient brothers in the eye, “You two have the more experience with this, how should we proceeded?”


----------



## Jarval (Jul 14, 2004)

"I'm glad to be back on them."  Ryat says with a grin, raising one eyebrow to Brystasia.  Ged frowns, muttering something inaudible under his breath.

"I think we can leave for now, although I would like to retrieve the bodies of the undead.  They deserve the decency of a proper burial."  Velimir says, pulling his gauntlets back on as he speaks.  "Once the spell on this chamber has dispersed, we can proceed with a more through investigation."

"HULLO?  CAN ANYBODY HEAR ME?"  Aster shouts, cutting across the end of Velimir's sentence.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 14, 2004)

*Bryastasia Purelove: Half-Nymph/Female (Gestalt:Holy Warrior/Favored Soul)*

Brystasia ignores the call as she nods her head in agreement and quickly replies to Velimir, “Agreed, I’m more than willing to carry my fair share also…”

As her own sentence is in interrupted by Aster’s shouting she turns toward the source of the noise, but she again address Velimir, “I’ll tell him he’s okay, and maybe he’ll be willing to help with them, sadly I’m about as strong as I look.”

Taking her leave she quickly moves towards the door and the light that is projected though it.  

As she draws near she answers dwarf’s cry, “Master Aster, we are here and where all quite okay, but we could use your assistance, and your strong back, if you don’t mind.”


----------



## Jarval (Jul 15, 2004)

"Thank heaven for that!"  Aster sounds relieved at Bryastasia's reassurances.  "And certainly, I'll lend a hand.  Keep talking, and I'll find me way in there.  Nasty spot you've found here, even I can't see in this murk..."

A few moments later, and the dwarf appears out of the dark, his crossbow still held at the ready.

"So, going by the racket I heard coming from in here, I take it you ran into a few problems?  How can I help?"


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 16, 2004)

*Bryastasia Purelove: Half-Nymph/Female (Gestalt:Holy Warrior/Rogue)*

Brystasia gives the dwarf a hopeful smile as she answers, “We did indeed have a few problems, but I think we handled most of them.  We do need your hand though.”  Pointing at the closest corpse, “but we need to take them back to give them a proper burial.”









*OOC:*


Brystasia will try to carry one of he corpses if they allow her, but I so doubt that will happen.


----------



## Jarval (Jul 18, 2004)

"Messy job, but I guess someone's got to do it."  Aster says cheerfully, surprisingly unbothered by the dead bodies.  He grabs one under the arms and starts dragging it towards the doorway.  Ged, Velimir and Ryat each move to find a ghoul and cart the corpses out of the chamber, Ryat and Ged obviously competing to do the job the quickest.  Hestia follows after them with Brystasia.

"I've never had a day like this before..."  She says wearily, leaning on her staff.  "So, is this what you spend all your time doing?  Must be an _interesting_ way of living..."  She smiles at Brystasia, respect for the taller woman clear in her eyes.




			
				Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> Brystasia will try to carry one of he corpses if they allow her, but I so doubt that will happen.



_(*OoC:*  Well, whatdya know, you were right... )_


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 18, 2004)

*Bryastasia Purelove: Half-Nymph/Female (Gestalt:Holy Warrior/Rogue)*

Brystasia laughs lightly obviously amused at Hestia’s comment, “Funny, I was going to ask you the same thing.”

Seeing how weary the Morwynite is Brystasia frowns worriedly and quickly moves in placing a delicate hand on her shoulder.  Smiling at her reassuring, hoping to ease any worry at her helping Brystasia lightly jokes as she replies, “It looks like I might have a body to cart after all, are you okay?  Forget the staff and lean against me, I mean what are friends for?”

Brystasia’s smile radiates friendship and respect as she continues to speak as she waits for Hestia to join her, “As an Aesthete of Aymara I have little set duties besides spreading love and beauty, I’m free to travel, and help others as I see fit...  I’m not sure how Ged feels but I would like to continue with you two after this, if you don’t mind.”


----------



## Jarval (Jul 20, 2004)

Hestia chuckles as she leans on Brystasia's shoulder.

"Believe me, this has been the most action packed day of my life.  Normally things are much duller for me.  And safer, I might add..."  She smiles at Brystasia, glad of the support.  "Ged has a slightly more lively time of things, as he does get involved with protecting the Hall and... 'persuading' some of our more rowdy patients that lying still and being polite is a good idea."

Hestia listens quietly as Brystasia describes her duties, nodding in quiet agreement.

"It sounds a lot like the aims of my own church, although we put less emphasis on beauty and more on health.   But beauty creates happiness, and happiness is a cure as good as many magics.  Besides which, my magic would do little to cure the ills of the mind, while beauty and love can do wonders for such less visible hurts."  Her smiles widens at Brystasia's wish to stay with the two Morwynites.

"Oh yes, please do!  I'm sure Ged wouldn't mind, and I'd love to have someone else to talk to."  She pauses for a moment before continuing.

"The Holy Mother has been hinting that I should travel further afield than the city walls.  She want's me to see more of this country, and I'd love to travel.  I've never been out of site of the Merchant's Gate*** in all my life.  If you would be will to go with us, it would be great.  After all, a larger company is safer on our roads."  Hestia looks hopefully at Brystasia, awaiting her answer.


_(*OoC:* *** The Merchant's Gate is the largest gateway into and out of Marlock City.  It's flanked by two tall watchtowers, both of which vie with the spire of the Great Church and the domed roof of the old royal palace as the tallest buildings in the city.)_


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 20, 2004)

*Bryastasia Purelove: Half-Nymph/Female (Gestalt:Holy Warrior/Rogue)*

Blushing a deep crimson over Hestia’s praise Brystasia clear her throat before she can reply, “I…  really don’t know what to say, that’s truly high praise from one of your position.”  The words come easier as the blush leaves her face, “I have no other desire stronger than to travel with you, you’re the sister I always wanted.  Of course I will travel with you…”  Her constant smiles hints at mischief as she gives a small wink, “Ged too…  Besides I think we owe him with that forest stream in all.”

After giggling Brystasia studies her friend a big smile crosses her lovely features, “Honestly?  You’re telling me that I’ve seen more of the world than you?


----------



## Jarval (Jul 21, 2004)

Hestia hugs Brystasia happily at her decision.

"Thank you!  It'll be such fun!"  She grins broadly at the mischievous suggestion.  "And yes, we'll have to find that stream.  He takes things far too seriously most of the time.

"As far as seeing the world goes, you've seen far more than me.  I know the city like the back of my own hand, but nothing beyond the walls.  What reason have I had to travel until now?  When I was helping my father, I needed to go no further than the shop, and since then I have lived in the Healing Hall.  The city has brought everything I've needed for my life, but I feel I need to see more of the land.  I've never seen a forest.  I've never smelt the Stinking River.  I've never seen the mountains.  I've not seen a beach that wasn't covered in fishing boats."

The pair finally make their way out of the gloom and back into the first chamber of the Compass's cellar, lit by an everburning torch and a single sunrod.  The bodies of the four ghouls have been laid out, hands crossed on their chests.  Ryat and Velimir are kneeling beside the corpses, examining them for clues while Ged stands a few feet back, watching the Obedient brother's movements closely.  Aster waves from his seat on the bottom step of the stairs leading back up the theater, then returns to washing his hands clean with a green lotion.  Ged smiles when he spots Brystasia and Hestia.

"How are you both holding up?  I'll be glad when I've had the chance of a square meal and a sit down."  He says, leaning back against the door frame.  Hestia nods, propping herself up against Ged.

"Brystasia's said she'll come with us when we start our travels."  She says, leaning her head back to look up at Ged.

"Really?  That's good news indeed."  Ged's smile goes from tied to warm as he looks over to Brystasia.  "Although, I warn you, it'll probably be pretty dull most of the time.  After all this, that's likely to be no bad thing in any sane person's ..."

"I think we've found something."  Velimir raises his hand, beckoning the three to come over...


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 21, 2004)

*Bryastasia Purelove: Half-Nymph/Female (Gestalt:Holy Warrior/Rogue)*

Brystasia hugs Hestia back with equal enthusiasm, “Yes he does.”

Brystasia smiles affectionately as she listens to Hestia’s humble beginnings, as she listens she keeps her interruptions to a minimum, “A shop?  What kind?  Will have to do some of those things but I think it’s safe to skip the Stinking River.”


Her arm still aching her Brystasia had been rubbing it as they waited word but it’s quickly forgotten with Velimir’s words.  Looking anxious Brystasia quickly joins him, “What did you find?”


----------



## Jarval (Jul 22, 2004)

"My father's a tailor.  I never showed much skill when it came to sewing things, but any fiddly job is always made easier by an extra pair of hands.  And I want to see the Stinking River!  It'll be an experience."  Hestia grins.

Brystasia makes her way over to stand behind Velimir.  He pulls a leather bracer back from one of the ghoul's arms, showing a tattoo of a gaping maw filled with vicious teeth.

"I know of only one god who's followers use such a symbol.  Thellos..."  Velimir’s face is grim, but both Ged and Hestia look confused.


_(*OoC:*  I'm using the recommendation from BotR that most people (even the priesthood) don't know much, if anything, about the evil faiths.  However, both Brystasia and Velimir (and more generally, those belonging to their respective orders) are likely to know the names of the evil gods and a little bit of information about each.)_


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 23, 2004)

*Bryastasia Purelove: Half-Nymph/Female (Gestalt:Holy Warrior/Rogue)*

Brystasia looks at the symbol in much distress, but it’s only the tattoo and the discoloring of the skin that bothers her, as her own set of confused eyes looks quickly towards Velimir for an explanation, “I’m sorry, but I know nothing of Thellos.”


----------



## Jarval (Jul 26, 2004)

Velimir looks surprised at Brystasia, Hestia and Ged's blank looks at the name of Thellos.

"They don't have our training, Brother."  Ryat reminds Velimir, before looking to Brystasia.  "You know of Asmodeus, don't you?  The first god, he who was tainted by the Corpus Infernus?  He found three godlings, brothers, shortly after the Three Sisters joined the gods in the heavens.  Unlike their sisters, the Three Brothers were malign beings, and fell easily to the twisted honey of Asmodeus' words.  They have served him since that day, and are embodiments of pure evil.

"This man must have been a follower of Thellos, although I can not tell if he was so in life or after his change to undeath.  Thellos is god of the greedy, god of those who foster unwholesome desires, those who oppress the poor to add to their own riches.  The only thing important to a follower of Thellos is to gain more power, to gain greater influence and wealth.  They have no limits on how they may attain this, be it by truth or betrayal, murder or mercy.  Thellos is a cunning god, and his followers are dangerous to a man."

"Ryat speaks true."  Velimir adds.  "Thellos may not be the most potent of the false gods, but he is by far the most dangerous.  His followers are hard to rout out, and harder yet to find in the first place.  You may have done us all a great service by finding this den of corruption."


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 26, 2004)

*Bryastasia Purelove: Half-Nymph/Female (Gestalt:Holy Warrior/Rogue)*

As Brystasia listens to the obedient brothers’ words her face is a blend of embarrassment, confusion, and curiosity but she gives ever word her undivided attention.

Understanding the situation at hand Brystasia looks once again at the bodies and then back to Velimir, “So now that we have rooted out this den of corruption what’s next?”


----------



## Jarval (Aug 7, 2004)

"First we pray the leader of this group is one of the dead, so that he cannot recruit more to his cause."  Velimir says.  "Then we assume he is still alive and well, and search this place from top to bottom.  There may be clues as to what specific goal they hoped to achieve, and how.  We have this building watched ceaselessly for the next year or so.  We don't give them a chance to return."


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Aug 7, 2004)

*Bryastasia Purelove: Half-Nymph/Female (Gestalt:Holy Warrior/Rogue)*

Listening carefully Brystasia nods her head in agreement, with her words comes a helpful smile,  “Okay, we found a bedroom on the second floor, that is where we found the book with the strange text that we gave to the Holy Mother.  Maybe when we get done with our search you should have a look at it, Velimir.”


----------



## Jarval (Aug 9, 2004)

"Ah yes, I belive Holy Mother Adelaide mentioned a book."  Velimir replies.  "I will be most interested to see it, but we felt it better to turn our attention first to this place.  If you will lead the way to the room you found, we can begin our search there..."

"How about me?  Do you want me to stick around, or can I go?"  Aster asks.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Aug 9, 2004)

*Bryastasia Purelove: Half-Nymph/Female (Gestalt:Holy Warrior/Rogue)*

Smiling happily at her own usefulness Brystasia nods as her agreement at Velimir’s suggestion, “Sounds good, I imagine its ladies first so I’ll lead.”

Aster's words interrupt before Brystasia can move, she replies with a simple shrug, “I’m not sure none of use are good at opening locks, so there’s a chance we will need your service again.”

Assuming everyone is happy with the answers Brystasia leads the party to the second floor and the bedroom in question.


----------



## Jarval (Aug 12, 2004)

Brystasia leads the way back up the side staircase, through the room with the remains of the sweeper skeleton, and along the hallway to the bedroom.  Pushing the door open, she finds it in a state of disarray, the chest open and empty, and the feather mattress from the bed sliced open along one side with much of it's stuffing strewn around the floor.

"Looks like we might not have bagged them all, then..."  Ged says, looking over Brystasia's shoulder.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Aug 12, 2004)

*Bryastasia Purelove: Half-Nymph/Female (Gestalt:Holy Warrior/Rogue)*

As she stares at the chaos Brystasia nods her flushed face in frustration and shame, “Yeah…  It’s my fault, I didn’t want to ramshackle the room just in case it belonged to someone innocent.  I’m sorry Velimir, I have no doubt I’ve ruined any chance you had to catch those responsible.”


----------



## Jarval (Aug 20, 2004)

"It's not your fault, Brystasia."  Ged says.  "And even if there were blame to be portioned out, I'd have to take more than half.  Remember, we brought you into this matter, not the other way around."

"He speaks true."  Velimir agrees.  "You did nothing other than show respect for what may have been an innocent.  And we have the book.  It may well prove useful in identifying the culprit."

"Still, there seems little point in continuing our search, for now at least."  Ryat says.  "Let us place a guard on the dark chamber below, and return in the morrow with suitable magic to examine it.  I'd like to rest up my leg, and I fail to see how we can accomplish anything more today."

"True, true.  If none of you object, I think we should follow Brother Ryat's suggestion."  Velimir looks to Brystasia questioningly.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Aug 20, 2004)

*Briastasia Purelove: Half-Nymph/Female (Gestalt:Holy Warrior/Rogue)*

Glancing towards Ged, appreciative of his acceptance of taking the blame, and then to Hestia with some concern as she had called upon her faith many times this day, Brystasia nods in agreement.

“I agree, Brother Ryat is indeed wise beyond his years.”  She smiles quickly at the Mormekim and then looks with curiosity at her companions, “So what now…?  Do we just meet up here in the morning?  Should we examine the book now, later tonight, or wait till morning?  I’m not sure how the rest of you but I wouldn’t mind finding some food.”









*OOC:*


 I’m assuming that it’s getting later in the night…


----------



## Jarval (Aug 27, 2004)

"We meet here in the morning."  Velimir echoes Briastasia's words.  "Two of our order will guard the chamber in the basement, and we will make sure the city watch keep their eyes open.  Is this agreeable to you all."

"Fine with me."  Ged says.

"And me."  Hestia agrees.  She catches Briastasia's concerned look, and gives her a small smile of reassurance.

"Very well then, we will bid you good evening and be on our way."  Ryat says briskly.  He rubs his leg awkwardly, then makes his way towards the stairs.

"I'll catch up with you later, Ryat.  I wish to see the book the Holy Mother spoke of."  Velimir says.  Ryat grunts his acknowledgement, and carries on down the stairs.

"And I can be off?"  Aster asks cheerfully.  "I'd take it as a kindness if everyone could leave the door to the chamber below alone.  It's a nice piece of work, and I'd like to examine it further."  He grins happily at the prospect.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Aug 27, 2004)

*Bryastasia Purelove: Half-Nymph/Female (Gestalt:Holy Warrior/Rogue)*

With a smile and the hint of amusement Brystasia leans slightly forward and replies to the much shorter dwarf, “Yes you can be off, and I’m sure arrangements can be made so that the door will be left in your care.”

Turning back to the others Brystasia quickly agrees with the handsome man’s words, “Yes, Velimir agree with you on the book…  Hopefully someone has made some  progress with translating it.”


----------



## Jarval (Aug 27, 2004)

"Thank you Lady."  Aster nods to Bryastasia.  "If any of you every need a door opening, look no further than my shop.  Happy to help the churches do their good work.  I'll bid you all a good evening, and be on my way."

Aster makes his way down the stairs and out of the theater.  The door slams behind him, and the theater falls silent again.  The light of the sunset filters in through the dusty windows on the landing, casting long shadows up the walls.

"Someone should repair this place.  It's too beautiful to let it be forgotten like this."  Hestia says sadly.  Velimir nods, admiring the view of the city's skyline out of the window.

"Right, back to the Healing Hall?"  Ged asks.  "It's about tea time by my reckoning, and I'm sure you'd both be welcome."


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Aug 27, 2004)

*Bryastasia Purelove: Half-Nymph/Female (Gestalt:Holy Warrior/Rogue)*

Brystasia nods her head in agreement with an absent frown on her alluring face as she looks around the abounded building trying to imagine how it looked in all its glory but she bites her tongue knowing that talking about the politics that condemned this building wasn’t prudent, and might never be again.

Her frown disappears as she glances at her friend, “Ged, I consider it an honor and I would love to come.”

Her answer given she turns to the tall Mormekim with a small almost wishful smile upon her face, “Brother Velimir, won’t you join us?  I’m sure you’ve many more stories with which to entertain with, but if not I have no issues with hearing an old tale of yours again.”


----------



## Jarval (Aug 27, 2004)

"The honour is ours."  Ged smiles.  "Besides, after all you've done today, giving you a square meal is the least we can do."

"And if you're going to be traveling with us, we need to check your table manners."  Hestia teases.

Velimir watches Ged and Hestia with amusement, then looks over to Brystasia as she speaks.

"I'd be happy to join you.  I might spare you my tales, however, as I don't want to bore you.  Not every day in Mormekar's service is as active as today."

"Right then, let's go."  Ged leads the way down the stairs and out the Compass' double doors.  The guards standing on either side nod to Velimir as he makes his way out, and once everyone is outside, the doors are pulled shut and locked firmly.

"The streets have cleared, so that's a plus."  Ged observes.  It's now possible to make your way along the street without having to dodge wagons, carts, and other pedestrians.  A few market stalls are still set up here and there, and a handful of the city's residents move between them, but the day has obviously come to an end.

"So, you are to travel with the Sister of Beneficence and the Faithful Son?"  Velimir asks as the group makes its way back towards the Healing Hall.  "Where do you intend to go?  I would warn you, things are still a little rough outside of the city's walls."


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Aug 28, 2004)

*Bryastasia Purelove: Half-Nymph/Female (Gestalt:Holy Warrior/Rogue)*

Brystasia hides her smile at Hestia’s jesting behind pride for Ged’s act of friendliness but she quickly turns to reassure Velimir, “Oh no sense!  Many of your tales had me completely captivated last time!”

On the walk back Brystasia watches the few remaining venders with wide turquoise blue eyes her mind trying to grasp the change from the scene from only a few hours earlier.  Part of her did agree with Ged, she was glad to be able to walk through uncontested but part of her wondered at the excitement that it would be to shop in the market with all the booths opened.

Even though the sites excite her Brystasia retains some focus on Velimir and she quickly turns to him with a smile, “I’m not sure where we will go…  As an Aesthete I have a great deal of freedom in performing my duties, and the chance to help Sister Hestia performing her duties appeals to me also.”  Her face tries to hide her curiosity but fails as she breaks down and asks, “Why is it rough outside of the city?”


----------



## Jarval (Aug 28, 2004)

"Bandits on the roads.  The fey in the countryside."  Velimir says simply.

"Ah, you've heard what travelers have been saying as well, then?"  Ged looks round with interest.  "The goblins leaving the moors and tunnels more than usual?"

"Aye, that's it.  As if the country hasn't already suffered enough..."  Velimir says sadly.

"It's only to be expected.  Strife draws their attention more than anything else."  Ged turns back to Bryastasia.  "In truth, you accompanying myself and Hestia is greatly to our benefit.  The larger our group, the safer we will be."


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Aug 29, 2004)

*Bryastasia Purelove: Half-Nymph/Female (Gestalt:Holy Warrior/Rogue)*

Brystasia frowned at all the mention of trouble, it did bother her deeply but what perturbed her the most was the fact that everyone grouped goblinoids with her _true_ fey heritage.  Though Brystasia would be forced to admit she had meet few goblins the few she had met she saw no family resemblance.

Flashing a small smile Brystasia replies to Ged, “Well, there is no doubting that but I think it is I who will be safer in the company of you two.”

Addressing them all in general, “How long have the goblins and bandits been an ongoing issue?”


----------



## Jarval (Aug 30, 2004)

"The bandits have been a problem ever since the war."  Velimir replies.  "With both sides preoccupied by the other, the patrols on the roads grew fewer and further between, and so men of few morals took to robbing travelers.  In some parts of the country, even small patrols of the New Sokaran army now fear for their safety."

"But I've heard enough to know where these places are."  Ged adds.  "We'll be steering well clear of them."  Even with this reassurance, Hestia still looks troubled by the prospect of highwaymen.

"As for the goblins and their kin, their recent boldness is something new."  Velimir continues.  "As the lands have become more civilised, they have retreated further and further back into the wilderness.  Until now, at least."


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Aug 31, 2004)

*Bryastasia Purelove: Half-Nymph/Female (Gestalt:Holy Warrior/Rogue)*

A reassured Brystasia looks upon Ged, “I wasn’t to worried about it, but maybe that’s just me being foolish, but it seems to me we have little say in the matter…  To help people and to promote our causes we will simply need to be brave these concerns.”

Turning back towards Velimir Brystasia looks understanding of their plight, “In my own forest home we had similar issues, though on a far less severe level, wood was being harvest faster than it could natural be replaced…  This cause many a creature to seek new homes, sometimes they where at peace with their new neighbors but not always… When conflict arose the weaker creature was forced to move from it’s original home or from it’s replacement home…  So maybe the question is who’s forcing the goblins from their homes?”


----------



## Jarval (Dec 14, 2004)

"Hmm, that's an interesting perspective on the matter.  I hadn't considered that possibility..."  Velimir frowns thoughtfully.

"Maybe we can find some clue while we travel?"  Hestia suggests.  "The people who live in the towns and villages might have heard more than us in the city."

"Not a bad idea, but we're doing nothing risky, do you hear?"  Ged says firmly.  Hestia sticks her tongue out at her ward, but nods in response to Ged's stern look.  "We can do better works by helping people rather than getting ourselves killed."

"I agree, your safety should be the prime concern in all you do."  Velimir agrees.  "But anything that you might just happen to hear, well, it can't hurt to listen, now can it?"

"You've never heard a bad bagpiper play, have you?"  Ged replies deadpan, then grins.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Dec 14, 2004)

*Bryastasia Purelove: Half-Nymph/Female (Gestalt:Holy Warrior/Rogue)*

Brystasia laughs lightly while her turquoise blue eyes twinkle with laughter, “True, Aymara’s Halls attach far better caliber of musicians than that.”  Her humor leaves her face as she gives Ged an appreciative grin, “Your constant worry is charming, but be will be careful, okay?   Though, to be honest, if these small towns are anything like Marlock City then I imagine that half the population will be more than will to share everything going on in their town with me.”


----------



## Jarval (Dec 15, 2004)

"Fear not, I'm sure we can manage to discourage any of your admirers who get too enthusiastic."  Ged smiles in return.  "And I do apologise if I worry overly, but it is my job to protect Hestia.  I will try to refrain from applying too much of the same concern to you as well."

"You don't need to worry _quite_ so much about me, either."  Hestia says insistently.  Ged rolls his eyes, but another slight smile twitches the corners of his mouth.

After a few minutes longer, the group finds itself outside the modest building that houses the Healing Hall in Marlock City.  The white flowers hanging down from the baskets to either side of the door give off a pleasing scent into the cool evening air, doing much to remove the lingering horror of the events in the theater.  Even so, the dark blood staining the armour, clothes and weapons of the companions is in stark contrast with the pure, clean appearance of the temple of Morwyn.

Ged pushes the door open and steps inside, holding it open for the rest to follow.  Inside, Edward and another novice stare open-mouthed at the blood-spattered warriors who have just entered the hall.

"I'll tell the Holy Mother you're here!"  Edward grabs his friend by the arm and dashes off along the hallway.  A few moments of distant, but clearly excitable, conversation can be heard from the study at the far end of the hallway, then Edward, his friend, and Holy Mother Asha return.

"Dear Gods!  What happened?"  Mother Asha exclaims.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Dec 15, 2004)

*Bryastasia Purelove: Half-Nymph/Female (Gestalt:Holy Warrior/Rogue)*

Brystasia gives Hestia a behave yourself look and smile and then gives Ged a warm smile as her turquoise blue sparkle in friendship, “I think I would prefer that you do worry about me…”  Unable to control herself her smile turns teasing, “Though maybe not quite as much as you do her.”

Inside the Hall Brystasia jerks in surprise at Mother Asha reaction but she quickly  composes herself after some amount of embarrassment.  After some reassurances she tells Mother Asha their tale.


----------



## Jarval (Dec 17, 2004)

Mother Asha listens intently to Brystasia's recounting of the afternoon's events, not speaking until the Aesthete has finished her tale.

"This sounds far more serious that I feared.  Combined with the contents of the book..."  Mother Asha stops, and gestures for the group to follow her through to her study.  She closes the door once everyone has entered, and takes her seat behind the table.

"It is better if what I have to say goes no further than we in this room, and your respective superiors, at least for now.  I fear that we have a very serious problem on our hands."  Mother Asha takes the book retrieved from the theater out from the pocket of her robes, and places it on the table.

"This is a journal.  Something easy enough to dismiss, were it not written in Abyssal.  The author has done much to mask the meaning of his or her words beyond the language, but from what has been read so far, we think it likely that we have a follower of Evil loose in the city.  The references to the 'Ebon Maw' lead us to belive it may be a worshiper of Thellos..."  Mother Asha looks directly at the group.

"Does the name Thellos carry any meaning for any of you?  Knowledge of the corrupt gods is kept away from the common man, lest it draw him away from the light, but I fear you all must know of the true nature of our world."


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Dec 17, 2004)

*Bryastasia Purelove: Half-Nymph/Female (Gestalt:Holy Warrior/Rogue)*

Brystasia blushes lightly in embarrassment while turning in the direction of the Obedient Brothers, “Only a little, Mother Asha, Brother Velimir informed me of his dark existence earlier when we where still in the Compass but besides that I know next to nothing.”


----------



## Jarval (Jan 4, 2005)

Mother Asha nods at Brystasia's words, smiling slightly.

"There is no shame in not knowing of the Dark Lord and the Three Brothers.  It is lore that few possess, and those of pure heart find troubling.  I am sorry that I must burden you with it."

Mother Asha goes on to quickly inform the group of the nature of the evil gods.  Velimir nods at much of what she says, apparently well aware of these facts, but both Ged and Hestia look shocked.

"Much of what I have said will be unsettling for you, and I do apologise for that, but you cannot be left ignorant of the foes you may face."  Mother Asha shakes her head sadly.  "I fear that I may have given you all a potent enemy, but I will do all I can to protect you.  The Church of Morwyn owes you a great deal, as I suspect may the whole city."


_(*OoC:* You can now assume that Brystasia knows the Myth of Four Pillars of Evil on page 207 of Book of the Righteous, as well as basic information on the representations, purpose, and doctrines of the evil faiths.)_


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jan 4, 2005)

*Bryastasia Purelove: Half-Nymph/Female (Gestalt:Holy Warrior/Rogue)*

Though she didn’t say anything about the pure of heart comment, she firmly believed that no one needed to protect her, Brystasia couldn’t help but fill violated and disgusted over what she heard.

Brystasia nodded in discomfort as Mother Asha finished her words, she couldn’t help but fill dirty and private embarrassment over her own naivety.  Forced to speak her troubled thoughts enter her soft voice,  “Mother Asha, I appreciate your honesty and I hope that we did indeed do a service to the city, and this great church, but I fear that with a task left unfinished that we will have to fight this battle again since the writer of that filth has escaped us.”


----------



## Jarval (Sep 1, 2005)

"There can be no doubt that you have done a great service for the city." Mother Asha says firmly.  "You have uncovered this text..." She places her hand on the journal as she says this.  "... you have dealt with a number of undead, and you have fought alongside Ged and Hestia.  From what they have told me, they would have been hard-pressed to defend themselves without your help."

Ged nods in agreement with these words, as does Velimir.

"Now we know about the presence of this cult, we can take steps to deal with them."  Velimir smiles grimly.  "The author may have escaped for now, but the Obedient Brotherhood knows much of the hidden places in the city.  I doubt he will escape our scrutiny for long."


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Sep 1, 2005)

*Brystasia Purelove: Half-Nymph/Female (Gestalt: Holy Warrior/Scout)*

“Mother Asha, they underestimate their own skills,”  Brystasia replied modestly as she struggled to hold her blushing in check, “but I am honored they believe I did my part and I’m relieved to know of your praise and that I did nothing to embarrassed the order…”

Her own wordiness seemed to add to her humble embarrassment but as her turquoise blue eyes drifted towards Velimir she considered his words behind a slight smile, “while I have no doubts of you, or your order’s, skills I would be honored to help halt the cult for good…  That is if Ged and Hestia would be willing to delay their travels for now.”

Her large eyes turned towards the two Morwynites in an effort to catch their reaction…


----------



## Jarval (Sep 1, 2005)

Ged glances over to Hestia, who nods slightly.  He turns back to Brystasia, and nods rather more emphatically than his ward.

"We're happy to delay for now.  You're right, finding whoever wrote that needs to be found, and as quickly as we can."  Ged looks at Velimir before adding.  "Assuming the Obedient Brotherhood has no objections to the followers of Morwyn assisting them?"

"I have no objection at all."  Velimir deliberately ignores the pointed nature of Ged's question.  "Your help will be most appreciated.  The more who take part in the search, the harder it will be for this cultist to escape."

He pushes back his chair and gets to his feet.  "If you will excuse me, I must now depart.  I need to speak with Brother Ryat and the others of my order so we may organise ourselves for the search.  Shall I meet you here in the morrow?."


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Sep 1, 2005)

*Brystasia Purelove: Half-Nymph/Female (Gestalt: Holy Warrior/Scout)*

“Oh,”  Brystasia said quickly as she too stood up while she glances towards the Morwynites to judge their reactions before she agreed to the time, “That would be fine, Brother Velimir.  I look forwards to it, in fact, I’m sure we all are.”

She finished her worlds with a sincere friendly grin…


----------



## Jarval (Sep 2, 2005)

"I will see you in the morning then." Velimir's smiles warmly to Brystasia, and nods a respectful farewell to the Holy Mother.  He pulls the door closed behind him, and his footsteps can be heard fading away along the corridor.

"I must also bid you good evening."  Mother Asha says.  "I and some of the more learned scholars in demonic lore the churches have will spend the rest of the night studying this.  Perhaps we may be able to uncover some clues to help you in your search.

"Ged, Hestia, any duties you may have had for the rest of the evening no longer lie on your shoulders.  Your business tomorrow will be trying enough."

"Thank you..." "...Holy Mother"  Hestia and Ged reply in near unison.

"Fair Sister, I thank you again for your help in this matter."  Mother Asha addresses Brystasia.  "Should you need any further information or aid from us this evening, do not hesitate to ask."

Ged and Hestia get to their feet, clearly considering themselves dismissed.  They wait beside the door for Brystasia to join them.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Sep 2, 2005)

*Brystasia Purelove: Half-Nymph/Female (Gestalt: Holy Warrior/Scout)*

“I will, Holy Mother, and thank you,”  Brystasia smiled and nodded before she too took her leave joining Ged and Hestia in the hallway…


----------



## Jarval (Sep 7, 2005)

Ged takes the lead once more, leading you out of the Healing Halls and into the street outside.  The hustle and bustle of market day has faded entirely, with only the occasional merchant or farmer making their way through the temple district to pay their respects.

"So, I don't know about either of you two, but I could really use a good meal."  He says, turning to face Brystasia and Hestia.  "I say that we find a nice tavern, and put today's concerns to one side for the rest of the evening."

"That's a wonderful idea Ged."  Hestia agrees warmly.  "Lady Brystasia, would you give us the honour of your company?"   The last is said with mock formality and a wide grin.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Sep 7, 2005)

*Brystasia Purelove: Half-Nymph/Female (Gestalt: Holy Warrior/Scout)*

“I would be delighted to, Lady Hestia,”  Brystasia replied and offered a small curtsy that was prim and proper lacking the mockery that Hestia’s had offered.  Brystasia had been taught her manners well but she still lacked the experience to known when they were truly being used and when they were not.

She offered her arm up in general; it wasn’t directed at either Hestia or Ged particularly, expecting a proper escort…


----------



## Jarval (Sep 8, 2005)

Ged takes Brystasia's arm, his good manners obviously both more practiced and taken more seriously than Hestia's.  The three start strolling along the street, Ged leading the way towards _The Golden Griffon_, a fairly sizeable inn at the end of Temple Street.

Hestia falls into line on the other side of Brystasia, smiling cheerfully.

"Just think, once we're done with our search, we'll be off into the countryside."  Her excitement is clear in her voice.  "I'll get to see forests and lakes, real wilderness, not just parks."

"Yes indeed, I'm sure you'll find it quite wonderful."  Ged says, suppressing his amusement at Hestia's words as he pushes open the inn door, holding it clear to let the two women through.

The interior of the inn is brightly lit and clean, with the walls painted a warm red.  A good dozen round wooden tables are spread through the inn's common room, half of which have merchants or wealthier farmers and their families sat around them.  Many of the inn's patrons turn to look at the newcomers, and many eyes remained fixed on Brystasia.  Ged frowns in annoyance at their stares, leading the way to a table in one corner of the inn and sitting himself between the rest of the common room and the two women he's escorting.

"Brystasia, you know far more of the wilds of our country than we do, I am quite sure.  What can you tell us?  I suspect the tales I get from the merchants may be somewhat exaggerated..."


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Sep 8, 2005)

*Brystasia Purelove: Half-Nymph/Female (Gestalt: Holy Warrior/Scout)*

Brystasia smiled at those who where staring at her, she understood why they did and being gracious about it was the Aymaran thing to do but Ged’s words quickly brought her back as they slipped into their seats in the corner of the room…

“Oh, well,” Brystasia started slowly not sure where to even begin, “that might be a difficult task, Ged.  Before I came to Marlock City no amount of words would have prepared me for it.  I simply needed to see and experience it for myself,”  she finished with radiant smile, “but if the two of you have specific questions I would be more than willing to try to answer them.”


----------



## Jarval (Sep 8, 2005)

"Tell us of your home."  Ged says after a moment's thought.  "The Forest of Larun is a natural wonder, from what I have heard, although I have also heard that few dare set foot inside it."


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Sep 8, 2005)

*Brystasia Purelove: Half-Nymph/Female (Gestalt: Holy Warrior/Scout)*

“Well, of course it is my home so it holds a certain amount of fondness for me,”  Brystasia grin is nearly larger than life, “I miss it, and all the woodland creatures.  The trees are so big and close to each other that in many ways they are the buildings of the town, they tell you where you can and cannot walk and force you to take a certain path.  Everything is a lush green, except for the wild flowers, which seem to come in any color imaginable.”

“The water is crisp and clear, unspoiled and uncorrupted by the demands of civilization and the city,”  She pauses and her lovely perfect features becoming distant but she continues to smile, “as I said before I think I miss the lakes, streams, and ponds the most.  To bathe in them, it’s like being kissed by Aymara herself, nothing is more beautiful…”


----------



## Jarval (Sep 9, 2005)

"It sounds truly wonderful."  Hestia says, hanging on Brystasia's every word.  "If we could, I would love to see it for myself.  Nature unfettered by people."  She makes a gesture that includes the inn, and by extension the rest of the city.

"As pleasant an idea as that sounds, I think we should be cautious."  Ged states firmly.  "I have heard that the forest can be a very dangerous place.  I'm sure you have nothing to fear, Brystasia, but I am less sure that myself or Hestia could wonder freely through it."  He looks thoughtful, then shrugs.

"I could be mistaken, of course.  Hearsay and the second-hand stories of nervous travelers are far from the most reliable sources of information..."


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Sep 9, 2005)

*Brystasia Purelove: Half-Nymph/Female (Gestalt: Holy Warrior/Scout)*

“They are true in ways,” Brystasia says, “I wouldn’t dismiss them straight out…  The elves, and many other intelligent creatures that call the forest home, are not fond of strangers and even less so if they cause indiscriminate or incautious damage to the forest,” she pauses looking for a fair comparison, “It would be as if I went to the Healing Halls and took an axe to one of the walls for firewood,” Brystasia smiles hopeful that her comparison was understood, “Does that make sense?”


----------



## Jarval (Sep 11, 2005)

Ged and Hestia both nod in understanding at Brystasia's words.

"So, as long as we treat the Forest with the appropriate degree of respect, we will be unlike to run into trouble?"  Ged asks.  "That only seems reasonably, especially given the analogy that you used.  Do the fey regard the Forest as a holy site?"

"I'm going to get us all some food." Hestia interjects.  "What would you like Bry?"


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Sep 11, 2005)

*Brystasia Purelove: Half-Nymph/Female (Gestalt: Holy Warrior/Scout)*

“I would believe you would be safe enough but some just dislike outsides no matter what,”  the half nymph said cautiously and with some concern, “and yes some see the forest not just as home but as a holy shrine.  It’s those that I would be weary of them.”

“Food would be very nice,”  Brystasia agreed with a smile, “whatever you plan to get for the two of you should be fine, Hestia.”


----------



## Jarval (Sep 13, 2005)

"Alright, I'll be back in a moment."  Hestia gets up from her seat and makes her way across the common room to the bar.  Ged watches her for a moment, then looks back to Brystasia.

"How's she bearing up?"  He asks, clearly concerned.  "I fear that today may have been a great test to her nerves."


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Sep 13, 2005)

*Brystasia Purelove: Half-Nymph/Female (Gestalt: Holy Warrior/Scout)*

“Oh, well,”  Brystasia fumbles for a reply, “I haven’t seen her do anything worrisome…  I believe she is fine but you should stay close and hold her tonight if she needs or desires it.  Have you seen Hestia do anything worrisome tonight?”


----------

